# As The Rush Comes ..........



## flynike (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, here we go! 
Sooo, I have been contemplating starting a journal.
Been training, on and off for the last 9-10 years. Fitness wise I have been staying active in the past 9 months. Although my diet still needs to get a  little healthier. 

Current: 5'4  , 138.6 (last weigh in first thing in AM Friday 06/22/12) 

Goal: 120 lbs by December 22'nd

18 lbs seems to be easy to lose, but it will prob will take me 5 months to get there with strict dieting, and one cheat day on weekends. Plus I am hoping not to lose much muscle mass!!

I will try to be posting my food, training, etc. on a daily basis


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 24, 2012)

18lb seems very do-able in 5 months, and with 9-10 years experience... you should be just fine. 

posting a Journal here really keeps you motivated too. I'm always like "well damn I cant post that I did nothing today, Let me at least walk around the park or something lol" 

Looking forward to your progress, I'll be following along.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for considering a journal. Best wishes on achieving your goals!


----------



## flynike (Jun 24, 2012)

Forgot to mention, my hormones are out of whack! Doctor(s) trying to figure out the cause of all this.
I am currently on synthroid 88 mcg for my hypo thyroid.

I do well with my diet (Sunday - Monday) , the weekends are my weakness  I need some self control  Being able to enjoy 1-2 cheat meals on a friday,saturday and STOP!!! If I can control this, I know I will get to my goal!!!


----------



## flynike (Jun 24, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> 18lb seems very do-able in 5 months, and with 9-10 years experience... you should be just fine.
> 
> posting a Journal here really keeps you motivated too. I'm always like "well damn I cant post that I did nothing today, Let me at least walk around the park or something lol"
> 
> Looking forward to your progress, I'll be following along.



Thank you!
My meals will be the same everday! exception on weekends 
It might be little borning to follow


----------



## flynike (Jun 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Thank you for considering a journal. Best wishes on achieving your goals!



Thanks Curt! 
A journal has always helped, especially in the right forum


----------



## flynike (Jun 24, 2012)

This was taken Saturday morning 06/16/12 before hitting the gym!


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 24, 2012)

flynike said:


> Forgot to mention, my hormones are out of whack! Doctor(s) trying to figure out the cause of all this.
> I am currently on synthroid 88 mcg for my hypo thyroid.
> 
> I do well with my diet (Sunday - Monday) , the weekends are my weakness  I need some self control  Being able to enjoy 1-2 cheat meals on a friday,saturday and STOP!!! If I can control this, I know I will get to my goal!!!


Synthroid at your age, my mom had her thyroid removed and she takes that, she's 75


----------



## flynike (Jun 24, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Synthroid at your age, my mom had her thyroid removed and she takes that, she's 75


I know, I have no other choice for now


----------



## flynike (Jun 24, 2012)

Woke up little late this morning  didn't get all 6  meals in today

Sunday 06/24/12

Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 1 TBSP SF Creamer

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
8 grams Glutamine
5 Fish Oil Caps, Calcium Supp


Meal 3 
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies
2 TBSP Low Fat Dressing


Meal 4 
1/2 Cup Low Fat Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Peanut Butter (dark chocolate, by peanutbutter and co)

* SF Hot Chocolate ,  1 TBSP Sugar free syrup , stevia (2 grams sugar)


GYM - OFF Day


----------



## flynike (Jun 25, 2012)

I knew it! I knew I should have gone to the gym this morning and canceled out on my trainer tonight! 
Power was out at the gym tonight, so had to skip the gym 

Monday 06/25/12


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 1 TBSP SF Creamer

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
5 Fish oil Caps, Calcium supp

Meal 3 
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (Green Beans)
2 TBSP Low Fat Dressing

Meal 4 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage cheese

Pre-workout drink (although I didnt workout 
1 Scoop BCAA (GT-AKG)


Meal 5
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (lettuce, tomatoes, shredded carrots, cabbage, cucumbers)
1 TBSP Low Fat "Yogurt" Dressing
12 Almonds (coco flavor)

Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w SF Hazelnut syrup, splenda
                                         SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup


----------



## flynike (Jun 26, 2012)

Tuesday 06/26/12 

Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 1 TBSP SF Creamer

Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
5 Fish oil Caps, Calcium supp


Meal 4 
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (Green Beans)
2 TBSP Low Fat Dressing


Meal 5 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage cheese


Meal 6
Jennie O Turkey Burger 
Veggies (Baked Zucchinni, Tomatoes, Broccoli)
1 TBSP Low Fat Dressing
12 Almonds (6 Coco, 6 smoked)


Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w SF Hazelnut syrup, splenda, Creamer
                                         SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup


Weights: Shoulders/Biceps
Had a great pump!!!


----------



## flynike (Jun 26, 2012)

Sad, but I completly forgot how to "edit" last post 
Meal 6 , I had 15 Almonds instead of 12 and 1/2 TBSP Peanut butter


----------



## flynike (Jun 27, 2012)

Wednesday 06/27/12


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 1 TBSP SF Creamer

Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
5 Fish oil Caps, Calcium supp


Meal 4 
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (Green Beans)
2 TBSP Low Fat Dressing


Meal 5 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage cheese


Meal 6
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (Zucchini, Tomatoes,Broccoli)
1 TBSP LF Dressing
15 Almonds (coco roast)

Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w SF Hazelnut syrup, splenda, Creamer
                                         SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup

Weights: Quads/ABS

Hardly any pump today. but you only regret the workouts you don't do


----------



## Dath (Jun 28, 2012)

Best of luck on your mission...
seems very abtainable giving your history.
Enjoying the detail thus far.


----------



## flynike (Jun 28, 2012)

Thursday 06/28/12

Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 3 TBSP SF Creamer 

Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
5 Fish oil Caps, Calcium supp


Meal 4 
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (Zucchini)
2 TBSP Avocado Dip
Mustard

Meal 5 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage cheese


Meal 6
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (Zucchini,Tomatoes,Broccoli)
1 TBSP LF Dressing
1.5 TBSP Peanut Butter (Dark Chocolate "peanut butter & co")

Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w SF Hazelnut syrup, splenda, Creamer
                                         SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup

Weights: Chest/Triceps


Been little   at the gym past 2 days.. I think my body has gotten used to the NO2 Fusion and I have been off of it for a week now


----------



## flynike (Jun 28, 2012)

Dath said:


> Best of luck on your mission...
> seems very abtainable giving your history.
> Enjoying the detail thus far.



Dath! 

Thank you! I much needed!!
I weigh in tomorrow morning


----------



## flynike (Jun 29, 2012)

Friday 06/29/12

Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 1 TBSP SF Creamer 

Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
5 Fish oil Caps, Calcium supp


Meal 4 
~ 8 oz. Blackened Mahi Mahi
1.5 TBSP Garlic Cream Sauce
Veggies: Broccoli, Onions, Tomatoes

* went out for lunch with co workers I had blackened mahi mahi, and everyone else had fries, and shrimp, scallop scampi, llinguni  


Meal 5 
1/2 Cup Low Fat Cottage Cheese

* 1 TBSP Castor Oil , hopefuly to regulate me 

Meal 6 
~ 3-4 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (Zucchini,Tomatoes,Spring Mix)
1 TBSP LF Dressing
1.5 TBSP Peanut Butter (Dark Chocolate "peanut butter & co")


Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w SF Hazelnut syrup, splenda, Creamer
                                         SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup

Weights : Back & and 5 Sets Leg curls 

My weight this morning : 139 on the dot!! 
I guess I gained 0.4 lbs 
 I am not even going to worry about it! Got little discouraged  but all I can do is enjoy my cheat day tomorrow and wait till next friday to weigh in again!


----------



## flynike (Jul 2, 2012)

Monday 07/02/12


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer

Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
5 Fish oil Caps, Calcium supp


Meal 4 
Jenny O Lean Turkey burger
Broccoli 
~ 2 TBSP Dressing


Meal 5 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese


Meal 6 
~ 3 oz. Chicken
Veggies: Spring mix, tomatoes, broccoli, cauliflowers
2 TBSP LF Dressing
1 TBSP Relish


Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w non dairy creamer, splenda
                                         SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup


Weights: Shoulders/Biceps

* I think I need to poop in order to see the scale moving!


----------



## flynike (Jul 3, 2012)

Tuesday 07/03/12

Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer

Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
5 Fish oil Caps, Calcium supp


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken tenderloins (boneless/skinless)
Veggies (Broccoli, Cawliflower)
2 TBSP Dressing


Meal 5 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage cheese


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies: Spring Mix, Broccoli, tomatoes, cawliflower
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Parmassion Cheese

* 2 Popsciles (SF)
Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w non dairy creamer, splenda
SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup


Weights: Quads/ Calves

I have made an appt tomorrow for a colon hydrotherpy session , I hope this helps


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

flynike said:


> I have made an appt tomorrow for a colon hydrotherpy session , I hope this helps



Not the way I would have expected you'd spend the 4th of July. Thought I'd say hi since I've started reading your journal now.


----------



## flynike (Jul 4, 2012)

Thursday 07/04/12

Meal 1 
1/3 Cup dry Oats
5 Egg Whites
1 TSP Coconut Oil
Cinnamon, Stevia
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer

Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)

Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies: Spring Mix, tomatoes, cawliflowers
2 TBSP LF Dressing
1 SF Jello packet

Meal 4 
1/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Whey Protein (15 grams)
2 TBSP PB2 powder  good stuff!!!
25 Almonds (coco roast)
5 Fish Oil Caps, 2 Calcium supp


Drinks throughout the day : SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup

Weights: Chest/Triceps


----------



## flynike (Jul 4, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Not the way I would have expected you'd spend the 4th of July. Thought I'd say hi since I've started reading your journal now.



It wasnt bad at all


----------



## flynike (Jul 4, 2012)

I made another appt w the colon therapist for later this week. 
she recommended to expand my daily diet. Especially breakfast. And to reduce my broccoli, cawliflower intake


----------



## flynike (Jul 5, 2012)

Thursday 07/05/12

Meal 1 
1 Slice Eziekel Bread
3 Eggwhites
1 Whole Egg
Waldens farm SF Syrup, Cinnamon
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer & Stevia

Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
5 Fish oil Caps, Calcium supp


Meal 4 
 ~ 3- 4 oz. Chicken
Veggies (Spring Mix)
2 LF TBSP Dressing


Meal 5 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage cheese


Meal 6 
 4 oz. Chicken
Green Veggies
1.5 TBSP Asian seasame sauce
15 Almonds

* 1 Popscile (SF)
Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w 2 tbsp coconut creamer, splenda
SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup

Weights : Back/Calves

Tomorrow weight in I know am still retaining water,gas,air after the colon hydrotherpy session.. I am *NOT* going to let the scale bother me tomorrow   I am seeing changes in the mirror !


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 5, 2012)

Great log girl! Really enjoying it so far. I never go on the scale, i just base my progress from looking in the mirror everyday! Stay motivated and dont let the scale mess with your mind.

Keep killing it!


----------



## flynike (Jul 9, 2012)

Monday 07/09/12


Meal 1 
1/4 Cup Brown Rice Flakes
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut creamer, Stevia


Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Calcium Supp
Digestive Enzymes

Meal 4
~ 4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
1 TBSP Asian Seasme Sauce
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing

Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w 2 tbsp coconut creamer, splenda
SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup


Weights: Shoulders

Weighted in Friday morning and I was 1 lb down  , Had my cheat day Saturday and cheated little more Sunday which was   a no no


----------



## flynike (Jul 9, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Great log girl! Really enjoying it so far. I never go on the scale, i just base my progress from looking in the mirror everyday! Stay motivated and dont let the scale mess with your mind.
> 
> Keep killing it!



 thank you! I am trying.. it's so hard when I feel bloated no matter what I eat! 
I can't wait to start to go regular !


----------



## flynike (Jul 10, 2012)

Tuesday 07/10/12


Meal 1
1 Slice Ezikel Bread
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
SF Waldens farm syrup, Cinnamon
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Calcium Supp
Digestive Enzymes

Meal 4
~ 4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
1 TBSP Asian Seasme Sauce
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing

Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w 2 tbsp coconut creamer, splenda
SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup

Weights: Quads

Just though I would take a pic of my breakfast this morning! soo yummy!


----------



## flynike (Jul 11, 2012)

Wednesday 07/11/12


Meal 1
1/3 Cup Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
40 Blueberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Calcium Supp
Digestive Enzymes

Meal 4
~ 4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
1 TBSP Asian Seasme Sauce
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing

Drinks throughout the day : Coffee w 2 tbsp coconut creamer, splenda
SF Hot chocolate w stevia and 1 TBSP SF Choc syrup
Hot Tea 


Weights: Chest/Triceps


----------



## flynike (Jul 12, 2012)

Thursday 07/12/12

Meal 1
1/4 Cup Brown Rice Flakes
5 Egg Whites
1 tsp Coconut Oil
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-workout (BCAA)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
Glutamine (8 grams)


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Calcium Supp
Digestive Enzymes

Meal 4
~ 4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2.5 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing


Drinks: Coffee, 2 tbsp coconut creamer
          Black Tea & Splenda
          SF Hot Chocolate, Stevia, 1 tsp SF Chocolate Syrup


Weights: Back/Biceps/Hams

I need a new laptop! I damaged my screen


----------



## flynike (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, Friday did well with my diet till night time, had lots of nuts!!  I would say over a cup! 
Saturday my cheat day.. few donuts, chips, milk shake, crispy chicken sandwich .. I felt like crap of course! 

had only 3 meals today. I slept a lot! consuming all that sugar 


Sunday 07/15/12


Meal 1 

Whey Protein (15 grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
40 Blueberries
Unsweetened Coconut Milk (35 cals)
Stevia drops
2 Digestive Enzymes



Meal 2

4 oz. Chicken
Green Veggies
1 TBSP Seasme Sauce
5 Fish Oil Caps
2 Digestive Enzymes



Meal 3 

Whey Protein (15 grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
Stevia drops


----------



## flynike (Jul 16, 2012)

Monday 07/16/12


Meal 1 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
SF Mocha 
2 TBSP Almond & Cashew Creamer
2 Digestive Enzymes



Meal 2 (Post-Workout) 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
8 Grams Glutamine
4 Large Strawberries



Meal 3 
1 Cup LF Greek Yogurt (18 grams protein, 7 grams sugar, 0 fat) 



Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
Coffee + half and half creamer


Meal 5
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
2 Digestive Enzymes



Meal 6 
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
SF Jello + 2 TBSP PB2 


Weights: Chest/Calves


----------



## flynike (Jul 17, 2012)

Tuesday 07/17/12


Meal 1 
1 Eziekel Tortilla
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
Veggies
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia drops


Meal 2
1 LF Greek Yogurt (17 grams protein, 1.5 fat, 7 sugar)
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, 1 TBSP non dairy creamer


Meal 3 
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
5 Fish Oil Caps
Digestive Enzymes
*Black Tea


Meal 4
Whey Protein (15 grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Coffee
*all mixed together

Pre-Workout : Scoop BCAA

Meal 5 
4 oz. Chicken
Glutamine (8 grams)
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
*SF Hot Coco, Stevia Drops 


Weights: Shoulders/Triceps/Hams

Breakfast


----------



## flynike (Jul 18, 2012)

Wednesday 07/18/12

Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Oats
5 Egg Whites
1 Tsp Coconut Oil
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia 


* Pre-Workout - BCAA


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
Glutamine (8 grams)
4 Large Strawberries


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
Digestive Enzyme
* Coffee, Non Dairy Creamer


Meal 4
4 oz Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzyme
* Black Tea, stevia drops


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Stevia Drops


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
* 2 TBSP PB2 Powdered  Peanut Butter & SF Jello


Weights: Back


----------



## flynike (Jul 19, 2012)

Thursday 07/19/12

Meal 1 
1/4 Cup Rice Flakes
5 Egg Whites
1 TSP Coconut Oil
Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-workout  1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 grams)
Glutamine (8 grams)
4 Large Strawberries


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, half&half creamer, Stevia Drops


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzyme
* Black Tea


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Stevia Drops


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 Whole Egg
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
*SF Hot Coco, Stevia drops


Weights: Quads


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 20, 2012)

Very thorough and detailed diet log so far.  What are you doing in terms of daily cardio (in additon to your weight training?).  Also, it looks like you are putting in the work monday -thurday diet wise and then things get a little crazy friday-sunday...I've been there! When I got serious about competing and achieving my physique/bodybuilding goals, I made a concentrated effort to stick to my weekly diet/eating habits Friday-Sunday wiht the excepton of one reasonable cheat meal on Saturday evening. Once I did that, I saw a tremendous amount of progress.  Look at it this way, you are putting in the work for 4 days...don't let the other 3 days erase all that hard work you put in at the beginnig of the week.


----------



## flynike (Jul 20, 2012)

Friday 07/20/12




Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Oats
Whey Protein (15 grams)
 1 TSP Coconut Oil
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee,  2 TBSP Almond & Cashew Creamer, Stevia Drops


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
Glutamine (8 grams)
4 Large Strawberries
*Coffee, half & half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 3 
Non Fat Yogurt 
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4 
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
Salsa
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Coffee, half & half Creamer, Stevia


Meal 5
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
Digestive Enzymes
* Black Tea


Meal 6
Turkey Burger
Veggies
Digestive Enzymes
 * PB2 Peanut Butter Powder, SF Jello

Weights: Biceps, Triceps, ABS

Photo of dinner


----------



## flynike (Jul 20, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Very thorough and detailed diet log so far.  What are you doing in terms of daily cardio (in additon to your weight training?).  Also, it looks like you are putting in the work monday -thurday diet wise and then things get a little crazy friday-sunday...I've been there! When I got serious about competing and achieving my physique/bodybuilding goals, I made a concentrated effort to stick to my weekly diet/eating habits Friday-Sunday wiht the excepton of one reasonable cheat meal on Saturday evening. Once I did that, I saw a tremendous amount of progress.  Look at it this way, you are putting in the work for 4 days...don't let the other 3 days erase all that hard work you put in at the beginnig of the week.


SVT  I'm not doing any cardio at this time. I was doing 45 minutes in addition to the weight training 4-5 times a week and did not see any weight loss, so I am a bit discouraged w the cardio I 100% agree w you on the diet! Friday nights and Saturday it gets crazy!Sunday , I been doing well , I probably under eat Sundays ; " I feel , look fat guilt"   .. It's very tough to have junk food around you after a long week!!! My goal is to keep it for Saturdays only and still make WISE choices.. Ill post tomorrow's cheat day .. My goal is to be satisfied and not feeling like a  next day!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I second that it seems doable if not you will surpass your goal with your experience and muscle memory. How have you been feeling with your hormonal imbalance? Your pics look good from just a bi shot anymore pics ?


----------



## flynike (Jul 21, 2012)

I think the digestive enzymes are working!! Woke up this morning, my weight is down to 136.8  . I was 140.1 last Saturday!!! That is the highest I have been while eating well in 2 years! Still have ways to go, but finally the scale is moving down!! I think starting to poop everyday will be helping w my weight loss!


----------



## flynike (Jul 21, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I second that it seems doable if not you will surpass your goal with your experience and muscle memory. How have you been feeling with your hormonal imbalance? Your pics look good from just a bi shot anymore pics ?


I physically, mentally feel normal w the hormonal imbalance. Just hard to lose weight and low estrogen, thyroid level. I have been on 88 mcg syntrhoid for over six months now.
Ill be taking few pictures soon


----------



## flynike (Jul 21, 2012)

Saturday 07/21/12 (Cheat Day)


 Meal 1
Ezekiel Tortilla
1/2 Banana 
1/2 oz. Almond Butter
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 grams)
1/2 Banana 
1 Large Strawberry
1 TBSP PB 
2 TBSP Cashew and Almond Creamer



Meal 3
Salad, Grains Bar, Fish (Picture Below) 

* Cafe Con-Leche (substituted w almond milk)

Meal 4
Nimble Protein Bar Balance Bar nimble Varieties - Balance.com
Nuts: Pistachios, Almonds, Peanuts, Cashew, Strawberries 
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 5
3/4 Cup Maple Almond Granola Cereal
1Cup LF Cottage Cheese
PB2 Chocolate 1Sample Pack (powderd Peanutbutter)  
1 TBSP Peanut Butter
Stevia
Digestive Enzymes
* SF Hot Cocoa


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 21, 2012)

Your food is so.. specialized. I would love to see what your fridge and pantry looks like lol. Do your friends come over and complain because you have "nothing to eat"? hahah


----------



## flynike (Jul 21, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Your food is so.. specialized. I would love to see what your fridge and pantry looks like lol. Do your friends come over and complain because you have "nothing to eat"? hahah


Haha!! they come prepared!


----------



## flynike (Jul 21, 2012)

Few back shots from earlier today. As you can see my midsection area


----------



## flynike (Jul 22, 2012)

Sunday 07/22/12

Meal 1 
1/2 Ezekiel Muffn
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 grams)
Glutamine (8 grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
*Coffee, half and half Creamer, Stevia


Meal 3
Whey Protein (15 grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4 
6 oz.  Rosemary Marinated Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP Dressing


Meal 5 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
* SF Hot Chocolate, Stevia Drops


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 23, 2012)

Just get that diet on point for Friday - Sunday and you will see a maked improvement, trust me on this.  The progress photos look good and congrats on the weight loss.  I know it's taboo to discuss but so many women's digestive tract/systems are completely messed up!  If you are consuming as much food as we do, you need to eliminate that waste on a daily basis sometimes several times.  if not, all those toxins and waste builds up down there and can cause ALL KINDS of problems.  Make sure to drink plenty of water, take your digestive enzymes ( i prefer probiotics) and that should help you.


----------



## flynike (Jul 23, 2012)

Monday 07/23/12

Meal 1
1/3 Cup Oats
5 Egg Whites
1 TSP Coconut Oil
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


BCAA - Pre Workout


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 Large Strawberries
* Coffee, half & half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
*Black Tea




Meal 4
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 5
Turkey Burger (Jennie O)
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
* Coco Powder, Stevia Drops 

Weights: Chest/Calves


----------



## flynike (Jul 23, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Just get that diet on point for Friday - Sunday and you will see a maked improvement, trust me on this.  The progress photos look good and congrats on the weight loss.  I know it's taboo to discuss but so many women's digestive tract/systems are completely messed up!  If you are consuming as much food as we do, you need to eliminate that waste on a daily basis sometimes several times.  if not, all those toxins and waste builds up down there and can cause ALL KINDS of problems.  Make sure to drink plenty of water, take your digestive enzymes ( i prefer probiotics) and that should help you.


I did well Friday and Sunday  I even have reduced my protein intake just to make sure the protein wasn't causing this issue! the Digestive enzymes seem to be working for now!  Probiotics did not work for me! I prob still need to take them anyway.


----------



## flynike (Jul 23, 2012)

Just got some more bloodwork results from last week. Looks like Cortisol level is low! The norm range in A.M. between 4.0 - 22.0 and I am at 3.4 
T3 range between 76-181 ng/dl Mine at 49 
I'll give my Endroconolgist a call tomorrow and we shall see!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm assuming by your post the news was good from the bloodwork results?


----------



## flynike (Jul 24, 2012)

Tuesday 07/24/12

Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Uncle Sams Cereal
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, Stevia, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer


Meal 2
LF Greek Yogurt (Fage)
5 Fish Oil Caps
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies 
2 TBSP LF Dressing
*Coffee, half & half Creamer, Stevia 
** 1 small square Almond & Sea Salt Dark Chocolate ** 


Meal 4
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
*Coffee


Pre-Workout : BCAA


Meal 5
7 oz. Coleman?s marinated Chicken Breast
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* 2 TBSP PB2, SF Jello


Weights : Back


----------



## flynike (Jul 24, 2012)

Chocolove Chocolate Bars - Almonds & Sea Salt in Dark Chocolate Bar Had to share this


----------



## flynike (Jul 24, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I'm assuming by your post the news was good from the bloodwork results?



The way I'm reading my results, it could be worse! 
I have a follow up appointment w the endo in 2 weeks, we will discuss everything!


----------



## flynike (Jul 24, 2012)

Another shot from last saturday after few extra carbs . 
 I don't see any changes


----------



## owwwch (Jul 25, 2012)

u go guuuuurl


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 25, 2012)

flynike said:


> Another shot from last saturday after few extra carbs .
> I don't see any changes



Nice little peak to the biceps there and front delts look solid...lats popping from rear.


----------



## flynike (Jul 25, 2012)

Wednesday 07/25/12   Sick day 


Meal 1
1/3 Cup Oats
4 Jumbo Egg Whites
1 TSP Coconut Oil
Cinnamon
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia

Pre- Workout : BCAA + Scoop Fuzion 

Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
40 Blueberries
1 Scoop Green Vibrant Powder
* Coffee, Stevia


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
Digestive Enzymes

Meal 4
7 oz. Coleman's marinated chicken breast
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
1 Scoop Green Vibrant Powder

Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Coco Powder, Stevia


Weights : Quads 
Had a very crappy leg workout today!  No energy , felt weak and feverish  I added in the pre-workout fusion to my workout today and that still didn't help! 
I loaded up on Green Vibrant green powder for vitamins (extra calories) and Enchanicia. I hope I get better by tomorrow, I can't miss training my fav body part!!


----------



## flynike (Jul 25, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Nice little peak to the biceps there and front delts look solid...lats popping from rear.


I am not trying to add any muscles, just get lean and maintain what I have


----------



## flynike (Jul 25, 2012)

Best Coco powder w some stevia drops!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 26, 2012)

flynike said:


> I am not trying to add any muscles, just get lean and maintain what I have



Not sure if you mentioned it already but what are you doing for cardio and how much/duration?


----------



## flynike (Jul 26, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Not sure if you mentioned it already but what are you doing for cardio and how much/duration?


No cardio at this time . Im thinking of starting back w some cardio in few months


----------



## flynike (Jul 26, 2012)

Thursday 07/26/12

Meal 1 
1/2 Ezekiel Muffin
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
 2 TBSP Walden Farms  Sugar Free Syrup
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia

Pre-Workout - BCAA


Meal 2 
Scoop Whey (15  Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
30 Blueberries
1 Scoop Green Vibrant


Meal 3
Fat Free Green Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Digestive Enzymes
* Coffee, Stevia


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
* Green Tea



Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
*Coco Powder, Stevia


Weights: Shoulders/Biceps


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 27, 2012)

flynike said:


> No cardio at this time . Im thinking of starting back w some cardio in few months



Any particular reason why you aren't doing cardio?


----------



## flynike (Jul 27, 2012)

Friday 07/27/12



Meal 1 
1/4 Cup Brown Rice Flakes
4 Jumbo Egg Whites
1 TSP Coconut Oil
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia




Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
40 Blueberries




Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
1 TBSP LF Dressing
5 Fish Oil Caps
Digestive Enzymes
* Coffee, Creamer, Stevia


Meal 4 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
*Coffee


Meal 5
4 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Veggies
* SF Jello, 2 TBSP PB2

Later in Evening -  Coco Powder, Stevia

Weights : Hamstrings, Triceps

I wasn't supposed to weight myself till tomorrow morning , well.. I did! 136 ! down 0.8 lb , will weigh in again tomorrow morning


----------



## flynike (Jul 27, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Any particular reason why you aren't doing cardio?


YES! I was doing either the stepmill,spinning class or treadmill 4-5 times a week for 45 minutes. In addition to the weight training and dieting and  ZERO weight loss! 
So, I kinda gave up!


----------



## flynike (Jul 28, 2012)

135 this morning! I have not been at 135 since march!  that's 1.8 lb loss from last Saturday! 
Im going to enjoy my cheat day today! Im keeping it healthy and will have 2 drinks tonight


----------



## flynike (Jul 29, 2012)

Saturday 07/28/12

Meal 1 
2  Van's  Power Grain Waffles
2 TBSP Almond Butter
1/2 Banana
2 TBSP Walden Farms SF Syrup 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia



Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/2 Banana
2 Strawberries 
2 TBSP PB
Nuts (almonds,cashews,peanuts)



Meal 3
Bumble Bee Sesame Bar
3/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
SF Pudding Powder
3 TBSP Peanutbutter
Trail Mix (Cashew,Peanuts,Almonds,Banana Chips, Raisins)



Meal 4
2 Slices Ezekiel Bread
Jenny O Turkey Burger 
Veggies
1 TBSP LF Mayo & Mustard

* Had 3  drinks , I see my vains this morning  too much sugar!!!


----------



## flynike (Jul 29, 2012)

few triceps pictures from this morning. Yes, I can't flex my triceps!!


----------



## flynike (Jul 29, 2012)

Sunday 07/29/12

Meal  1 
1/3 Cup Oats
5 Egg Whites
1.5 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia & Cinnamon


Meal 2
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Salsa
Digestive Enzymes


* Coco powder, Stevia 


Meal 3
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 Egg Whites
5 Fish Oil Caps
2 TBSP Walden Farms SF Syrup
Digestive Enzymes


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 30, 2012)

flynike said:


> few triceps pictures from this morning. Yes, I can't flex my triceps!!



Looking good!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## flynike (Jul 30, 2012)

Monday 07/30/12

Meal 1 
1/2 Ezekiel English Muffin
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
2 TBSP Walden Farms SF Syrup
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout - 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 Large Strawberries
* Black Coffee


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Digestive Enzymes




Meal 4
3.5 oz. Chicken
Green Beans
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6 -  Picture of Salad  
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Veggies, Jalapeno Peppers & Salsa
Digestive Enzymes
* Coco Powder, Stevia 


WEIGHTS: Chest


----------



## flynike (Jul 30, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Looking good!  Keep up the great work!


Thank you SVT


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 30, 2012)

All the pics of food in your journal makes me hungry. 

Great pics and glad to see the hard work is paying off, taking longer than you want but just stick with it.


----------



## flynike (Jul 31, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> All the pics of food in your journal makes me hungry.
> 
> Great pics and glad to see the hard work is paying off, taking longer than you want but just stick with it.


Thanks omert?! Ill keep posting pictures of my food


----------



## flynike (Jul 31, 2012)

Tuesday 07/31/12

Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Uncle Sam Cereal
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 Large Strawberries
*Coffee, non dairy creamer, Splenda 


Meal 3
Fat Free Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Digestive Enzymes


Meal 4
3.5 oz Chicken
Veggies & Salsa 
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes
*Coffee 


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
Salsa & Jalape?os 
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Digestive Enzymes

* SF Jello, 2 TBSP PB2 



WEIGHTS: Back


----------



## flynike (Aug 1, 2012)

Feeling bloated again! My body has adapted to the digestive enzymes and i can't seem to go in the past 3 days! I'm sure the scale will not be going down in few days!


----------



## flynike (Aug 1, 2012)

Wednesday 08/01/12

Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Oats
5 Egg Whites
1 TSP Coconut Oil
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 Large Strawberries
1 TSP Sugar Free Pudding Powder
* Coffee, non dairy creamer, splenda


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
1 Packet Splenda

Meal 4
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Salsa & Jalape?o 
* Hot Tea & ~ 2 TBSP half & half creamer, Splenda, 1 tsp raw sugar


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Coco Powder, Stevia Drops

WEIGHTS: Quads

* Was soooo tempted to cheat w my meals today!  a lot of bs excuses going through my head! how having extra carbs will help me get to go  
Feeling bloated AGAIN and seeing it in the mirror is so discouraging!  
I managed to avoid all the junk and treated myself w few extra splenda , 1 tea spoon of raw sugar and some half and half creamer w my black tea  that did the trick!


----------



## flynike (Aug 2, 2012)

Thursday 08/02/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Ezekiel English Muffin
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1/2 TBSP PB 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia

Pre-workout : Scoop BCAA

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 Large Strawberries
* Coffee, non dairy creamer, stevia


Meal 3
LF Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal



Meal 4
~ 5  oz. Marinated Chicken
Steamed Veggies
* Coffee & non dairy powder


Meal 5
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
* Black Tea



Meal 6
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies & Jalepeno peppers
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Coco Powder, Stevia Drops

WEIGHTS: Shoulders/Biceps


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 3, 2012)

Since I'm prepping right now, just reading your diet log is making my mouth water LOL!


----------



## flynike (Aug 3, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Since I'm prepping right now, just reading your diet log is making my mouth water LOL!


I though my food was boring 
I drive my co workers insane! Chips and donuts around all day and I reach for my cottage cheese and flaxseed every morning!


----------



## flynike (Aug 3, 2012)

Friday 08/03/12


Meal 1 
1/4  Cup Brown Rice Flakes
 5 Egg Whites 
1 TSP Coconut Oil
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia

 ~ 1/2 Scoop BCAA - Ran out 

Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 Large Strawberries
* Coffee, half & half creamer, splenda


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal




Meal 4
3.5 oz Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
1.5 TBSP Sour Cream 



 Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
* Coffee, non dairy creamer


Meal 6 
Jennie O Turkey Burger
Veggies, Salsa & Jalapeno
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Coco Powder, Stevia

WEIGHTS: Triceps/Hams

I weighted this morning , again I was supposed to wait till tomorrow morning!  134.4 !! that's a (0.6) loss! better than nothing and better than gaining since I only gone poop twice this week! 

I am looking forward to weigh tomorrow morning again. 134 would be great to make it another 1 lb weight loss for the week 

Tomorrow cheat day!  
I get my wet and dry blood analysis done tomorrow morning ; I am crossing my finger she won't be telling me I can't have my whey protein or egg whites everyday!!


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Well.. for the next 30 days I am going to try to be 'Gluten Free" and no fruits! 
According to the blood analysis tests, shows I may have "candida" that's causing me not going to the bathroom regularly! and gluten/wheat product is  a no no 
Im going to give this a try for the next 30 days and we will see what happens 

I love my oats and post workout berries!


----------



## flynike (Aug 5, 2012)

Sunday 08/05/12


Meal 1
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 Egg Whites
2 TBSP Walden Farm SF Syrup
Stevia, Cinnamon, maple extract 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer


Meal 2 
~ 8 oz. Norwegian Salmon
Steamed French Green Beans & Steamed Veggies Mix


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
* Coco , Stevia



Meal 4 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 Egg Whites
Stevia, Cinnamon
1 TBSP Walden Farms SF Syrup


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 6, 2012)

flynike said:


> I though my food was boring
> I drive my co workers insane! Chips and donuts around all day and I reach for my cottage cheese and flaxseed every morning!



It's disgusting to see the amount of GARBAGE people eat on a daily basis...and then they wonder why they are fat and out of shape!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 6, 2012)

flynike said:


> Well.. for the next 30 days I am going to try to be 'Gluten Free" and no fruits!
> According to the blood analysis tests, shows I may have "candida" that's causing me not going to the bathroom regularly! and gluten/wheat product is a no no
> Im going to give this a try for the next 30 days and we will see what happens
> 
> I love my oats and post workout berries!



I hope it does the trick for ya! Good luck with it...


----------



## flynike (Aug 6, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> It's disgusting to see the amount of GARBAGE people eat on a daily basis...and then they wonder why they are fat and out of shape!


They have tried eating better for few weeks w me just at work and lost weight! 
They have to accept this as a lifestyle not just another diet


----------



## flynike (Aug 6, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I hope it does the trick for ya! Good luck with it...


I sure hope so!


----------



## flynike (Aug 6, 2012)

Monday 08/06/12
Meal 1
1/2 Ezekiel English Muffin (Gluten Free)
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
2 TBSP Walden Farms SF Syrup
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia 


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1 Rice Cake -- I MISS my berries 
* Black Coffee 


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
 2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing


* Coco powder, Stevia 

WEIGHTS: Back/Calves

Forgot to get BCAA this weekend, so I did not have any for this morning 
I am trying new "grape" flavor tomorrow BCAA GT-AKG


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 7, 2012)

flynike said:


> they have tried eating better for few weeks w me just at work and lost weight!
> *they have to accept this as a lifestyle not just another diet*



exactly!!!!


----------



## flynike (Aug 7, 2012)

Tuesday 08/07/12

Meal 1 
22 grams cream of brown rice
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Cream, Stevia

Pre-Workout: 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
2 Rice Cakes
* Black Coffee


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4 
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams) 
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6 
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Hot Tea, Stevia 

WEIGHTS: Chest


----------



## flynike (Aug 8, 2012)

My legs on fire! Now off to a long day at work!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 8, 2012)

Why are your legs on fire?  Hey...wanted to ask you if the title of your log was inspired by the song of the same name by Motorcycle?


----------



## flynike (Aug 8, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Why are your legs on fire?  Hey...wanted to ask you if the title of your log was inspired by the song of the same name by Motorcycle?


I killed it at the gym today ! Squatting , leg presses, leg extensions, step up, leg curls ! 

Yes, by gabriel and dresden . I love this song!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 8, 2012)

flynike said:


> I killed it at the gym today ! Squatting , leg presses, leg extensions, step up, leg curls !
> 
> Yes, by gabriel and dresden . I love this song!



Gabriel and Dresden have done one of MANY remixes of the song but didn't originally produce it...the original track was released by a producer by the name of Motorcycle and vocals were provided by Jes. In case you wonder how I know all this it is because house/trance dj'ing is one of my hobbies...


----------



## flynike (Aug 8, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Gabriel and Dresden have done one of MANY remixes of the song but didn't originally produce it...the original track was released by a producer by the name of Motorcycle and vocals were provided by Jes. In case you wonder how I know all this it is because house/trance dj'ing is one of my hobbies...


Oh wow! I did not know that! I love trance/house music! Keeps my motivation going at the gym!  Just saw Paul van dyk at a music festival couple months ago!


----------



## flynike (Aug 8, 2012)

Wednesday 08/08/12

Meal 1
1/2 Ezekiel English Muffin 
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
2 TBSP Walden Farms SF Syrup
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia

Pre-workout : 1 Scoop BCAA

Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice (cooked)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
* "Cafe con leche" Coffee, unsweetend coconut milk 


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing 


Went to a spanish bakery next door, where they have the BEST cafe con leche!! I gave the guy my coconut milk and told him to replace it w the milk they serve! I was in heaven!!! , I am sure he will be seeing me more often now  

WEIGHTS: Legs


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 9, 2012)

flynike said:


> Oh wow! I did not know that! I love trance/house music! Keeps my motivation going at the gym! Just saw Paul van dyk at a music festival couple months ago!




That's awesome!!!  I've seen PvD a couple times, he NEVER disappoints!  I've seen just about every big DJ spin live over the years...WMC in Miami was always a blast.


----------



## flynike (Aug 9, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> That's awesome!!!  I've seen PvD a couple times, he NEVER disappoints!  I've seen just about every big DJ spin live over the years...WMC in Miami was always a blast.


I like his new album! I seen ATB last year for my bday and was very close to see armin van buuren in Miami , but didn't workout


----------



## flynike (Aug 9, 2012)

Thursday 08/09/12


Meal 1
21 grams Brown Rice hot cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 TSP Coconut Oi 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout: 1 Scoop BCAA



Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice


Meal 3
3.5 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Veggies


Meal 4
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee, Stevia


Meal 5
Chicken
Veggies
Olive Oil Dressing @ Whole foods 


Meal 6
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


WEIGHTS: Shoulders 

My hydrothepy lady mailed me a box of 30 day  Cleansing Kit to be followed along with the Candida Diet, Probiotics & Digestive Enzymes 
 Cleanse Max I for Organ Detox ( Take in morning on empty stomach)
Cleanse Max II Colon Cleanse Formula ( Take an hour before eating or on empty stomach before bed)


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 10, 2012)

Make sure you are close to a toilet at all times when taking that stuff...yikes!


----------



## flynike (Aug 10, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Make sure you are close to a toilet at all times when taking that stuff...yikes!


Trust me I have nothing to worry about! Ive taken stronger things before and hardly worked!


----------



## flynike (Aug 10, 2012)

Update w Endroconologist appt , the doctor increased the dosage on my thyroid med. I'm up to 112 mcg per day w the synthroid. The blood work showed the 88 mcg dosage is not regulating my hypothyroidism. 
I can only imagine how much I would be weighing now If i don't watch what I eat! Probably 200 lbs


----------



## flynike (Aug 10, 2012)

Friday 08/10/12



Meal 1 
~ 22 Grams gluten free Nature Path Cereal
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout: 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice 


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Coffee, Stevia


Meal 4
3.5 oz Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP Walden Farms 0 Cals Dressing


WEIGHTS:  "easy light day" Arms


----------



## flynike (Aug 10, 2012)

Very yummy w stevia and cottage cheese


----------



## flynike (Aug 11, 2012)

Down to 134.8 lbs.  Not complaning for (0.6) lb.  loss for one week. I keep reminding myself at least the scale is going down  slow process but it is what it is for now till I get my thyroid level fixed and the other issue

Today was cheat day. Was pretty tough to enjoy a cheat day without being able to have any gluten, sugar, fruits, potatoes, pasta, and the list goes on


----------



## flynike (Aug 12, 2012)

A pic of my back this afternoon after a nice tan from spending the day at the beach yesterday!


----------



## flynike (Aug 12, 2012)

Sunday 08/12/12


Meal 1 
2 Egg Whites
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Walden Farm SF Syrup
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
Stevia


Meal 3 
3 oz. Chicken 
Veggies
2 TBSP Walden Farms 0 Cal Dressing
* Hot Coco, 1 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 4
1.5 oz. Chicken
4 Egg Whites
Veggies


----------



## flynike (Aug 13, 2012)

Monday 08/13/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Quinoa Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 tsp Coconut Oil 
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Stevia
* Black Coffee


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP Walden Farms 0 Cal Dressing


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies (kale  Onions, Okra)
2 TBSP LF Dressing
*Hot Coco, Stevia


WEIGHTS: Chest


----------



## flynike (Aug 14, 2012)

Tuesday 08/14/12

Meal 1
22 Grams Quinoa 
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Greek Yogurt
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Pre- Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 5
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine 8 Grams
1/3 Cup Brown Rice 
Veggies
*Hot Coco, Stevia 

WEIGHTS: Back/Calves


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 15, 2012)

flynike said:


> A pic of my back this afternoon after a nice tan from spending the day at the beach yesterday!



Very nice!  Love the colors on your bikini BTW...


----------



## flynike (Aug 15, 2012)

Wednesday 08/15/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Brown Rice Grits 
5 Egg Whites
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre- Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Stevia Drops

* Coffee, Unsweetnd Coconut Milk (40 cals), Stevia 

Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
Jenny O Turkey Burger (30 Grams)
Veggies
1TBSP Walden Farms 0 Cal Dressing
* Hot Coco, Stevia 

WEIGHTS: Quads


----------



## flynike (Aug 15, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Very nice!  Love the colors on your bikini BTW...


thanks  
More sun this weekend!


----------



## flynike (Aug 16, 2012)

Thursday 08/16/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Quiona
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole
2 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre- Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Stevia Drops
* Black Coffee


Meal 3
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing


Meal 5 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Camomile Tea, Stevia

WEIGHTS: Shoulders

Tomorrow I weight in , I always get nervous stepping on the scale , I would be happy at 133.5 - 134 tomorrow!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 17, 2012)

You look good either way girl, no worries.  How's training going?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Aug 17, 2012)

^^x2! i NEVER worry about the scale..i am the heaviest ive been in a while and look better than i ever have. So dont get discouraged girl!


----------



## flynike (Aug 17, 2012)

Friday 08/17/12


Meal 1
 22 grams brown rice grits 
5 Egg Whites
1 Tsp Coconut Oil 
* Coffee, 2 tbsp coconut creamer, stevia 


Pre-WO : 1 scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (30 grams)
Glutamine (8 grams)
1/3 cup cooked brown rice 
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
3 oz chicken 
Veggies 
2 Tbsp Walden farms 0 cal dressing 
* Green Tea


Meal 4 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese 
2 Tbsp Flaxseed Meal


Meal 5 
4.5 oz. Salmon 
Veggies (asparagus, onions, kale, green beans) 


WEIGHTS: Arms/Hamstrings

Pic of dinner


----------



## flynike (Aug 17, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> You look good either way girl, no worries.  How's training going?


thank you  I know I can look better if I lose 10 lbs of fat 

Training going well! I need to start switching my routine little 
I probably have over 20 training sessions w a personal trainer which I haven't been training with. He doesn't  do mornings  
And I am stuck w a contract till end of this year , but at least I won't be losing the sessions I am not using now. 
I might start training with him once or twice a week in the evenings. I just like training in the AM with a fresh mind and energy


----------



## flynike (Aug 17, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> ^^x2! i NEVER worry about the scale..i am the heaviest ive been in a while and look better than i ever have. So dont get discouraged girl!


I wouldn't  worry either if my thyroid level is normal. I get paranoid  if the food I am eating, meds I'm on not working . weighted in this morning 134.8 exactly the same as last saturday


----------



## flynike (Aug 19, 2012)

Sunday 08/18/12

Meal 1
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 Egg Whites
2 TBSP Walden Farms SF Syrup
*Coffee, Stevia, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer


Meal 2 (out for breakfast)
Egg Whites Omelet 
Black Olives, Tomatoes
* Black Coffee


Meal 3
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
5 Fish Oil Caps 
* Hot Coco, Stevia


Meal 4
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies
2 TBSP Walden Farm 0 Cal Dressing


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like you were a good girl this weekend with sticking to diet, way to  go!


----------



## flynike (Aug 20, 2012)

Umm . Not really! Well, was still part of my plan for Saturday! Extra carbs "gluten free English muffins, tons rice cakes, almonds, almond butter , 3 cups cottage cheese lol . Nothing sweet or fried that would mess w the plan she have me on . But my fat intake was ALOT !


----------



## flynike (Aug 20, 2012)

Monday 08/20/12


Meal 1
22 grams Quiona 
5 Egg Whites
1 TSP Coconut Oil
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout: 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Olive Oil
Veggies (asparagus,green beans, okra, garlic, kale)


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies (cucumbers, lettuce)
2 TBSP LF Dressing
* Hot Coco, Stevia


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 21, 2012)

Fried foods will wreak havoc on your digestive system so definitely stay away from them!  I can't wait to start my carb up for my show with choco rice cakes, peanut butter and low sugar grape jelly!!  MMMM!!!!!!


----------



## flynike (Aug 21, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Fried foods will wreak havoc on your digestive system so definitely stay away from them!  I can't wait to start my carb up for my show with choco rice cakes, peanut butter and low sugar grape jelly!!  MMMM!!!!!!


No fried food for me  maybe not till Christmas time! 
Coco rice cake with PB and drizzle some sugar free syrup by walden farms


----------



## flynike (Aug 21, 2012)

Tuesday 08/21/12


Meal 1
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
5 Egg Whites
1 Tsp Coconut Oil 
Veggies
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
* Black Coffee


Meal 3
4 oz Lean Ground Beef
Veggies (1 whole green pepper, onions) stuffed pepper!


Meal 4
LF Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Pre-workout : 1 Scoop BCAA

Meal 5
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
*Coco Powder, Stevia

WEIGHTS: Chest/Calves


----------



## flynike (Aug 22, 2012)

I just realized one of my fav songs "the name of this journal" not on my iPod!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 22, 2012)

Need to get it then!!  IMO the original mix is the BEST but there are a ton of solid remixes.  

BTW - I can't wait to have some red meat to eat again soon.  Part of my carb up the night before pre-judging involves consuming a BIG bacon cheesburger, sweet potato fries, onion rings, plenty of salt and a few Coors Lights.  Mouth is watering just typing about it!  LOL!


----------



## flynike (Aug 22, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Need to get it then!!  IMO the original mix is the BEST but there are a ton of solid remixes.
> 
> BTW - I can't wait to have some red meat to eat again soon.  Part of my carb up the night before pre-judging involves consuming a BIG bacon cheesburger, sweet potato fries, onion rings, plenty of salt and a few Coors Lights.  Mouth is watering just typing about it!  LOL!


I will have to look for the original on iTunes! 
She wants me to add some red meat to my diet . What I'm craving is baked sweet potatoes, some cinnamon butter !


----------



## flynike (Aug 22, 2012)

Wednesday 08/22/12

Meal 1 
22 grams Quinoa grits cereal
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg 
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Olive Oil 
Veggies (Kale, Asparagus, Orka)


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken 
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Veggies (Green Mix, Cucumbers, Onions)

WEIGHTS: Quads


----------



## flynike (Aug 23, 2012)

Thursday 08/23/12

Meal 1 
22 grams Brown Rice Grits
5 Egg Whites
1 tsp Coconut Oil, Pumpkin Spice  ~ adding some pumpkin spice to grits AMAZING taste 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia

Pre-Workout: 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee (Chocolate raspberry flavor) 


Meal 4
4 oz. Lean Beef
Veggies (1 whole green pepper, onions)  Stuffed pepper 


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies (Spring mix, Cucumbers, Onions)
2 TBSP Walden Farm 0 Cal Dressing
*Coco Powder, Stevia

WEIGHTS: Shoulders


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 24, 2012)

Make sure to stick to clean eating this weekend


----------



## flynike (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm trying to save it for Sunday  won't be that bad , I'm seeing changes changes w my body finally and people have too not going to ruin it !


----------



## flynike (Aug 24, 2012)

131.8 lbs this morning ! 2 lbs of weight loss from last Friday


----------



## flynike (Aug 24, 2012)

flynike said:


> I'm trying to save it for Sunday  won't be that bad , I'm seeing changes changes w my body finally and people have too not going to ruin it !



Wow! too many typos posting w an iphone


----------



## flynike (Aug 24, 2012)

Friday 08/24/12

Meal 1
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
5 Egg Whites
1 Tsp Coconut Oil & Pumpkin Spice
Veggies
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
Stevia


Meal 3
4 oz Salmon 
Veggies (Kale,Okra,Onions)
* Double Espresso


Meal 4
LF Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal

Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 5
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
* Hot Coco, Stevia


----------



## flynike (Aug 25, 2012)

Saturday 08/25/12



Meal 1
22 Grams Brown rice grits hot cereal 
5 Egg Whites
1 Tsp Coconut Oil 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
LF Greek Yogurt
~ 1 TBSP Olive Oil & Lemon Juice
Veggies (Spinach, Spring Mix, Cucumbers Dill,Tomatoes,Onions) 


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies (Spring Mix, Cucumbers)
2 TBSP 0 Cals Walden Farm Dressing
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 5
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies (Kale,Onions,Okra,Garlic)
1 Tsp Olive Oil 
* Hot Coco, Stevia

WEIGHTS: Lower body (mainly squats)


----------



## flynike (Aug 26, 2012)

Sunday 08/26/12 (Cheat Day!) 

Meal 1 
4.5 oz. Lean Ground Beef
3/4 Cup Brown Rice
Veggies 
*Coffee, 3 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1 Gluten Free English Muffin
1 TBSP Almond Butter
Walden Farm SF Syrup
Stevia, Coco Powder


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
3 Rice Cakes (Brown Rice)
1.5 TBSP Almond Butter
SF Walden Farm Syrup


Meal 4
3.6 oz Chicken
3/4 Cup Brown Rice
15 Almonds
Veggies(Kale) w Walden Farms 0 Cals Dressing
*Hot Coco, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, 1 TBSP Stevia


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Almond Butter
5 Coco Almonds
SF Walden Farm Choc Syrup, Cinnamon


Kept my Cheat day very clean! Body weight this morning : 131 lbs


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 27, 2012)

Excellent job!  Way to go go, woohoo!


----------



## flynike (Aug 27, 2012)

Monday 08/27/12


Meal 1 
5 Egg Whites
22 Grams Quiona 
1 TSP Coconut Oil , Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Veggies (Spring Mix, Cucumbers)


Meal 4
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 5
3.6 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Olive Oil
Veggies (Kale,Onions)
*Hot Coco, Stevia 

GYM: OFF


----------



## flynike (Aug 27, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Excellent job!  Way to go go, woohoo!


Thank you


----------



## flynike (Aug 27, 2012)

This is FINALLY starting to work! :bounce:I have two options. I can continue w this plan for another month, till October 1'st and get my blood tested then , or I can go this weekend and possibly be done with it!! 
I am leaning more towards doing this till October 1'st , I am seeing good results and not much craving for sweets,sugar only baked sweet potatoes w cinnamon butter  Yes! the weekends do SUCK!  Friends eating, drinking around me while I am sipping on water or coffee


----------



## flynike (Aug 28, 2012)

Tuesday 08/28/12

Meal 1 
5 Egg Whites
22 Grams Quinoa Hot Cereal
1 TSP Coconut Oil, Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer,Stevia

Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee 

Meal 4
Jenny O Turkey Burger (30 Grams P)
Veggies (Kale,Onions,Garlic)


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP LF Dressing
Veggies (Spring Mix, Cucumbers)
*Cocoa Powder, Stevia

WEIGHTS : Back/Calves


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 29, 2012)

flynike said:


> This is FINALLY starting to work! :bounce:I have two options. I can continue w this plan for another month, till October 1'st and get my blood tested then , or I can go this weekend and possibly be done with it!!
> I am leaning more towards doing this till October 1'st , I am seeing good results and not much craving for sweets,sugar only baked sweet potatoes w cinnamon butter  Yes! the weekends do SUCK!  Friends eating, drinking around me while I am sipping on water or coffee



Stay the course and stick with it.  If it is broke, don't fix it...until it stops working at least.


----------



## flynike (Aug 29, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Stay the course and stick with it.  If it is broke, don't fix it...until it stops working at least.


 I agree with you! 
My plan once I hit the 129 I will add little more Carbs to my first meal or PWO


----------



## flynike (Aug 29, 2012)

Wednesday 08/29/12


Meal 1 
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg, Pumpkin Spice
22 grams Brown Rice Grits (hot cereal)
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA

Meal 2
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Stevia


Meal 3
LF Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 Tsp Olive Oil
Veggies (kale,onions,garlic)


Meal 5
4 oz Salmon
Veggies (Brussel sprouts,Onions,Cucumbers,Garlic)
*Coco Powder, Stevia

WEIGHTS : Chest/Triceps 
My DB Incline presses have improved a little .. up to 35 lbs dumbbells 15 reps


----------



## flynike (Aug 30, 2012)

Thursday 08/30/12


Meal 1 
5 Egg Whites 
22 grams Brown Rice Grits (hot cereal)
1 Tsp Coconut Oil , Pumpkin Spice 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA

Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Stevia
*Coffee, Unsweetened Coconut Milk, Stevia


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
4 oz. Lean Ground Beef
Veggies (Green Pepper,Onions)


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
4 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Olive Oil
Veggies (Kale,Onions,Garlic,Okra,Cucumbers)


WEIGHTS: Legs


----------



## flynike (Aug 30, 2012)

Little pump after a leg workout this morning!


----------



## flynike (Aug 31, 2012)

Friday 08/31/12


Meal 1
5 Egg Whites
22 Grams Quiona 
1 Tsp Coconut Oil & Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia 

Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/3 Cup Brown Rice


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
~ 6 oz. Chicken Breast
~ 2 TBSP Balsamic Vinaigrette Dressing
Salad (Lettuce,Onions,Carrots,Tomatoes,Grilled Red Peppers)
* Gave the mozzarella and Garlic Bread away *  .. of course ! 


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Salmon 
Veggies (Brussel Sprouts, Onions,Cucumbers) 
* Coco Powder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Shoulders/Biceps


----------



## flynike (Sep 1, 2012)

Saturday 09/01/12


Meal 1
 1/3 Cup Brown Rice 
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
Veggies
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer,Stevia


Meal 2 
Greek Yogurt
5 Fish Oil Caps 


Meal 3
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
2 Tbsp Flaxseed Meal
Stevia drops 
* Ice Plain Green Tea


Meal 4 
4 oz Chicken 
1 Tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies 


Meal 5 (Out to dinner)
Char-grilled Mahi Mahi 
Roasted veggies with oil  and seasoned 
* Coffee 

* Coco Powder, Stevia

WEIGHTS: OFF

Weight this morning : 129.6!!! hitting the 120's once again!!!


----------



## flynike (Sep 3, 2012)

Monday 09/03/12


Meal 1 
21 Grams Brown Rice Morning hot cereal
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops


Meal 3
6 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
* Coco Powder, Stevia

WEIGHTS : Chest/Calves

Only had 3 meals today .. woke up around noon today  , have not slept in this late for a while! I needed the extra sleep from the weekend!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 4, 2012)

NOON huh?  Nice!  I crash pretty hard after competition so I have sleepy as all hell since Saturday night.  Slept 10 hours when I got home Sunday to Monday and another 8 hours monday into tuesday.  Should be good to go by tomorrow...


----------



## flynike (Sep 4, 2012)

Tuesday 09/04/12


Meal 1
21 Grams Quinoa Cereal
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg
 * Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 2 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops 


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies
* Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farms 0 Cal Dressing 
Veggies
* Coco Powder, Stevia 

WEIGHTS : Back


----------



## flynike (Sep 4, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> NOON huh?  Nice!  I crash pretty hard after competition so I have sleepy as all hell since Saturday night.  Slept 10 hours when I got home Sunday to Monday and another 8 hours monday into tuesday.  Should be good to go by tomorrow...


Was much needed!! Being out in the sun two days in a row, the heat drains you!! 

I'm sure you been VERY sleepy since your competition  All the carbohydrates you consuming now


----------



## flynike (Sep 5, 2012)

Wednesday 09/05/12

Meal 1
21 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
 * Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 2 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops 


*Coffee, 1/2 Cup Unsweetened CocoNut Milk, 2 tsp Stevia 


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP 0 Cal Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies (Spinach, Greek Pepper, Cucumbers)


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps

Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies


WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## flynike (Sep 6, 2012)

Thursday 09/06/12


Meal 1
21 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
 * Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 2 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops , Almond Extract


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
4 oz. Laura Lean Steak
Veggies (kale, brussel sprouts, spinach, okra)
* Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies
*Cocoa Powder, Stevia 


WEIGHTS : Shoulders


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 7, 2012)

flynike said:


> Was much needed!! Being out in the sun two days in a row, the heat drains you!!
> 
> I'm sure you been VERY sleepy since your competition  All the carbohydrates you consuming now



Yea, usually the week after competing is a transitionary/adjustment week both eating, sleeping and training wise.  I am rested and ready to tear it up starting next wee.  Thios week i still have been doing cardio and light circuit weight training but nothing too intense.  Been eating clean too with the exception of my ice cream orgy lat night!  LOL!


----------



## flynike (Sep 7, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Yea, usually the week after competing is a transitionary/adjustment week both eating, sleeping and training wise.  I am rested and ready to tear it up starting next wee.  Thios week i still have been doing cardio and light circuit weight training but nothing too intense.  Been eating clean too with the exception of my ice cream orgy lat night!  LOL!


I don't know how you still can do cardio! After all the cardio you done! 
As far as the ice cream  I don't blame you


----------



## flynike (Sep 7, 2012)

Friday 09/07/12



Meal 1
21 Grams Quinoa Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seeds
 * Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 2 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops , Almond Extract


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies (kale, brussel sprouts, spinach, okra)
* Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies
*Cocoa Powder, Stevia

WEIGHTS : Arms/Hamstrings (mainly lunges)


----------



## flynike (Sep 8, 2012)

Saturday 09/08/12 (Cheat Day) 


Meal 1
English Muffin (GF)
1.5 TBSP Almond Butter 
SF Syrup Walden Farm
Nectar Whey Protein (24 Grams)


*Coffee, 1/2 Cup unsweetened CocoNut Milk, Stevia


Meal 2
3 Rice Cakes
1.5 TBSP Almond Butter 
1 TBSP Walden Farms SF Blueberry Jam
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese

Meal 3
1 Cup Brown Rice
3 oz. Salmon
15 Almonds
Asparagus

* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia

Meal 4
Petite Sirloin
Salad Bar (3 Plates) 

Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1/4 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 Egg White
2 TBSP Almond Butter
20 Almonds
SF Walden Farm Syrup

* Coco Powder, 1 Cup unsweetened CocoNut Milk, Stevia


WEIGHTS : OFF 

Weight in this morning : 130.4 , I went up 0.9 lb from last week  could be water weight still holding from last Sunday?? I am not freaking out about it. We shall see next week


----------



## flynike (Sep 9, 2012)

Sunday 09/09/12

Meal 1 
21 Brown Rice Grits (Hot Cereal)
5 Egg Whites
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
Stevia Drops


Meal 3
Plain Grilled Chicken (Ruby Tuesdays)
Veggies :Spinach,Tomatoes,Onions,Green Pepper, Green Beans, Cucumbers


*Coffee, Stevia


Meal 4
LF Greek Yogurt
1 TBSP Walden Farm SF Jelly
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 5
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies 

WEIGHTS : OFF


----------



## flynike (Sep 10, 2012)

Monday 09/10/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Quinoa Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 1/2 Cup Unsweetened CocoNut Milk, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops + Almond Extract


Meal 3
LF Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 

WEIGHTS : Back


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 11, 2012)

You have crazy variety to your daily diets.  I basically eat the same things day in and out to keep it simple and that way it takes the guesswork out of what my daily macro intake is.  It's boring yes, but I don't mind it and still tastes good.  I admire your ability to maintain variety while dieting, not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Sep 11, 2012)

Great job flynike! I love reading what you eat everyday lol..Im in the same boat as SVT, i eat the samething every single day just to keep it easy. Keep killing it!


----------



## flynike (Sep 11, 2012)

Tuesday 09/11/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Quinoa Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Milk, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops + Almond Extract


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 


WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## flynike (Sep 11, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> You have crazy variety to your daily diets.  I basically eat the same things day in and out to keep it simple and that way it takes the guesswork out of what my daily macro intake is.  It's boring yes, but I don't mind it and still tastes good.  I admire your ability to maintain variety while dieting, not an easy thing to do.


I don't mind eating the same thing everyday! I used to have oatmeal for breakfast every morning.  But, I might be allergy  Not sure yet, will find out next month! My doctor "hydrotherpist" suggested to switch up my food around everyday, which I am still not doing enough to help me go on a daily basis


----------



## flynike (Sep 11, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Great job flynike! I love reading what you eat everyday lol..Im in the same boat as SVT, i eat the samething every single day just to keep it easy. Keep killing it!


Thank you Miss  
I can't wait to add some sweet potatoes and fruits back to my diet


----------



## katt (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey girl - I'll have to pop in more often.    I'm just trying to tone DOWN my eating from this summer LOL...   I don't like the first couple weeks though, when you feel like you're starving to death..   Keep killin' it!


----------



## flynike (Sep 12, 2012)

Wednesday 09/12/12


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
2.7 oz. Jennie O Lean Turkey Burger
1 Egg White
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Milk, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops + Almond Extract


1/2 Cup unsweetened CocoNut Milk, Coffee, Stevia


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil
Veggies

WEIGHTS : Shoulders


----------



## flynike (Sep 12, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey girl - I'll have to pop in more often.    I'm just trying to tone DOWN my eating from this summer LOL...   I don't like the first couple weeks though, when you feel like you're starving to death..   Keep killin' it!



Hey you!!!  I am saving my "eating" for Christmas week 
First 2 weeks stink!! after that its walk in the park!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 13, 2012)

flynike said:


> Hey you!!! * I am saving my "eating" for Christmas week
> *



You too?  Don't forget Thanksgiving!!  I'm actually going to buy a bbq wood smoker and teach myself how to make homemade bbq beef/pork briskett and ribs this fall.  Can't wait!


----------



## flynike (Sep 13, 2012)

Thursday 09/13/12

Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Grits (Hot Cereal)
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Milk, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia Drops + 1/2 tsp Coco Powder


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
4 oz. Laura's Lean Steak
Veggies
* Green Tea


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil
Veggies
* Coco Powder, Stevia Drops

WEIGHTS : Chest

When I mention "veggies" I consume ALOT of green veggies!!! 
Photo of lunch today


----------



## flynike (Sep 13, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> You too?  Don't forget Thanksgiving!!  I'm actually going to buy a bbq wood smoker and teach myself how to make homemade bbq beef/pork briskett and ribs this fall.  Can't wait!


That's why I want  to get down to 120 and by the first week of Jan I'll be at 125  
Thanksgiving only one day, I'll be feasting on turkey breast 

omgggg!! homemade bbq ribs


----------



## flynike (Sep 14, 2012)

Friday 09/14/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Quinoa (Hot Cereal)
3 Egg Whites
1 Whole Egg 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies


Meal 5
2.7 oz Jenny O Lean Turkey Burger
1 Egg White
Veggies


Meal 6
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1 Egg White
5 Fish Oil Caps
SF Walden Farm Syrup
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops

WEIGHTS : Arms


----------



## katt (Sep 14, 2012)

so where did you come up with your diet? Just curious


----------



## flynike (Sep 15, 2012)

Saturday 09/15/12 (Cheat Day)

Meal 1
 2 Waffles (Ivan's GF)
Greek Yogurt + Stevia
1 TBSP Almond Butter 
Walden Farms SF Syrup 
* Coffee , 1/4 Cup Unsweetened Coconut Milk 


Meal 2 (whole foods) - Picture below 
~ 1/2 Cup Quinoa 
~3/4 Cup Brown Rice 
~ 1/3 Cup Wild Rice
Shredded Chicken 
Collars greens w few almonds and roasted garlic 

 * coffee, unsweetened almond milk, stevia 


Meal 3 
3 Rice Cakes (brown rice)
1.5 TBSP Almond Butter 
Nectar Whey Protein (24 grams)
Walden Farms Sugar Free Syrup 


Meal 4
Blackened Salmon
Steamed asparagus , green beans 


Meal 5
2 Rice Cakes (Brown Rice)
1.5 TBSP Almond Butter
10 Coco Almonds + Walden Farm SF Syrup
Greek Yogurt
* 1 Cup Unsweetened CocoNut Milk, Coco Powder, Stevia


----------



## flynike (Sep 15, 2012)

katt said:


> so where did you come up with your diet? Just curious


I had a wet blood analysis done due to "stomach" issue , lady gave me a list food that I can consume and list that I need to avoid. "Candida Diet" she wanted me to try it for 1 month, I decided to try it for 2 months. I am not even supposed to have any caffeine, artificial sweeteners ; stevia allowed 
I think I am following it 95-98% . it's working great for me and I am actually seeing the scale moving down


----------



## flynike (Sep 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention! weight this morning : 127 
I may be increasing my PWO carbohydrates starting monday . may go up from 1/3 cup rice to 1/2 cup


----------



## flynike (Sep 16, 2012)

Few shots of lower body this morning after a high Carb/Fat day yesterday!


----------



## flynike (Sep 16, 2012)

Sunday 09/16/12



Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia



Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
Stevia



Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
1 TBSP Walden Farms 0 Cal Dressing
Veggies



Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
* Coco Powder, Stevia



Meal 5
1/3 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Stevia drops
5 Fish Oil Caps


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 17, 2012)

Congrats on the win yesterday...


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Congrats on the win yesterday...


THANKS!!!! More to come


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

Monday 09/17/12


Meal 1 
22 grams Quinoa (Hot Cereal)
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops
* Coffee, Stevia


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Coconut Oil
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Olive Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops

WEIGHTS : Shoulders


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi!  First time in here.  Are you getting ready for a show?   Mmmmm that coconut creamer sounds good.  Does it come in sugar free?


----------



## flynike (Sep 18, 2012)

Tuesday 09/18/12


Meal 1 
22 grams Quinoa (Hot Cereal)
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops
* Coffee, Stevia


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4
3.5 oz. Laura's Lean Beef
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Olive Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops


WEIGHTS : Back


----------



## flynike (Sep 18, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi! First time in here. Are you getting ready for a show? Mmmmm that coconut creamer sounds good. Does it come in sugar free?


 No show for me, just staying consistent with eating well and drop 7 more lbs 
I love this coconut creamer! the "Original" flavor is sugar free , they have other flavors which I haven't tried with few grams of sugar 
here is the link with other flavors  So Delicious Dairy Free | Coconut Milk Creamers | Original Creamer


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^ I'll have to check those out... I hate having to use light cream in my coffee but I can't drink it black.  There isn't many calories/carbs etc in light cream but it does add up if you drink several cups of joe a day.


----------



## flynike (Sep 19, 2012)

Wednesday 09/19/12


Meal 1 
22 grams Brown Rice Grits (Hot Cereal)
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
4 oz. Salmon
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 TSP CocoNut Oil
Veggies

WEIGHTS: Legs


----------



## flynike (Sep 19, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> ^^^ I'll have to check those out... I hate having to use light cream in my coffee but I can't drink it black.  There isn't many calories/carbs etc in light cream but it does add up if you drink several cups of joe a day.


nat supermarkets, whole foods should have them ! give it a try


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, have you read Lyle McDonald's "Ultimate Diet 2.0"  ?


----------



## flynike (Sep 20, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Hey, have you read Lyle McDonald's "Ultimate Diet 2.0"  ?


No . Heard about it


----------



## flynike (Sep 20, 2012)

Thursday 09/20/12 ...... Time is FLYING!!!!  


Meal 1 
22 grams Brown Rice Grits (Hot Cereal)
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
4 oz. Chicken
1 TSP CocoNut Oil
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Olive Oil
Veggies

WEIGHTS : Arms


----------



## flynike (Sep 21, 2012)

Friday 09/21/12


Meal 1 
22 grams Quinoa (Hot Cereal)
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
4 Chicken
1 TSP CocoNut Oil
Veggies
*Coffee, Stevia


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 TSP Olive Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops

WEIGHTS : Chest


----------



## flynike (Sep 23, 2012)

Saturday 09/22/12 (Cheat Day)

Meal 1
2 Ivan's Waffles (GF)
1.5 TBSP Almond Butter,  Walden Farm SF Syrup
Greek Yogurt
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2 
Rice Cake Chips 
Veggie Juice (Cucumbers,Spinach)


Meal 3 (Whole Foods)
~ 3/4 Cup Quinoa 
~ 3/4 Cup Brown Rice
~ 2 oz. Beef Stew
Shredded Chicken
Roasted Veggies, Avocados, Kale Stew


Meal 4
3 Rice Cakes (Brown Rice)
1.5 TBSP Almond Butter, SF Walden Farm Jam
30 Almonds
Nectar Whey Protein (24 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese


Meal 5 (Greek Food)
Chicken Souvlaki 
Roasted Veggies
Salad 


Meal 6 ( 3 am) 
way too much Almonds
& Almond Butter 
Peanut Butter 
1/2 Bag Brown Rice Chips 
1/3 Cup LF Cottage Cheese 

* Got home and was starving! I should have had Chicken and some veggies since its officially sunday , but I went over board with the almonds intake !! 


I am half way there! I started w this journal* on 06/22  @ 138.6 *, this morning *09/22  **I was at 125*!!! 
Goal 120 by December 22'nd I like where am at now!  Dropping 6-8 lb. should do it! Then I like to maintain it! I don't want to be any lower than 118 lb.  
I am hoping after reintroducing more food back to my diet next month I would still be able to maintain and continue on losing till I get to my goal


----------



## flynike (Sep 23, 2012)

Sunday 09/23/12


Meal 1
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
1 tsp Coco Powder, Stevia drops


Meal 2
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 


Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
2 Egg Whites
Veggies

Only 3 Meals today!! I felt like sleeping in till 1 pm


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 24, 2012)

flynike said:


> Sunday 09/23/12
> 
> 
> Meal 1
> ...



tisk tisk...sleeping the day away!    I slept in to 7am this morning and that was late for me!  LOL!


----------



## flynike (Sep 24, 2012)

Monday 09/24/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Quinoa Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia vanilla drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
1 tsp Olive Oil 


Meal 4 
4 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
Coffee


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil 
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops

WEIGHTS : Shoulders


----------



## flynike (Sep 24, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> tisk tisk...sleeping the day away!    I slept in to 7am this morning and that was late for me!  LOL!


I didn't go to bed till little bit after 3 am , I needed the extra sleep  but I did sleep the day away


----------



## flynike (Sep 25, 2012)

Tuesday 09/25/12 


Meal 1
22 Grams Quinoa Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia vanilla drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA

Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4 
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
Coffee


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil 
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops

WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice log flynike. The pics of your meals is a nice touch, making me drool over here.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 26, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Nice log flynike. The pics of your meals is a nice touch, making me drool over here.



Pictures of herself will have you drooling too, right flynike?   

i hope your quad session went as hellish as mine!  hehe.


----------



## flynike (Sep 26, 2012)

Wednesday 09/26/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia vanilla drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 4 
4 oz. Salmon
Veggies(Brussel Sprouts)
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
Veggies


WEIGHTS : Back


----------



## flynike (Sep 26, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Nice log flynike. The pics of your meals is a nice touch, making me drool over here.


Thanks slicker! It will get more interesting and more choices onces I get to my goal


----------



## flynike (Sep 26, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Pictures of herself will have you drooling too, right flynike?
> 
> i hope your quad session went as hellish as mine!  hehe.


Aww thanks 
They are so weak now! Nothing feels as satisfying as sore quads!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm right there with ya...second day DOMS is always the worst!


----------



## flynike (Sep 27, 2012)

Thursday 09/27/12



Meal 1
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal + Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia vanilla drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1 tsp Coco Powder, Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
1 TBSP Chia Seeds


Meal 4 
4 oz. Laura's Lean Steak
Veggies(Brussel Sprouts, Spinach)
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 


WEIGHTS : Chest


----------



## flynike (Sep 27, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I'm right there with ya...second day DOMS is always the worst!


VERY well worth it!


----------



## flynike (Sep 28, 2012)

Friday 09/28/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1 TBSP Chia Seeds + Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia vanilla drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 4 
4 Jennie O Lean Turkey Burger
Veggies
*Coffee, Vanilla Stevia, Nutmeg


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 


WEIGHTS : Arms


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey friend!
Look at all those awesome meals! Those w/ your workouts, you will make your goal in no time.


----------



## flynike (Sep 30, 2012)

Sunday 09/30/12

Meal 1 
22 Grams Hot Brown Rice Cereal
5 Egg Whites
1/2 Yolk
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia Powder


Meal 2 (1:30)
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies


Meal 3
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1 tsp Coco Powder, Stevia


Meal 4 
3.5 oz. Chicken
Veggies

Cheat Day was yesterday  
Weight Saturday morning : 125.6 , hoping by next Saturday will drop 1 lb.


----------



## flynike (Sep 30, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> Hey friend!
> Look at all those awesome meals! Those w/ your workouts, you will make your goal in no time.


Hey Stranger!  I hope so !


----------



## flynike (Oct 1, 2012)

Monday 10/01/12 ALREADY in October!!! 

Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa (Cooked)
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Cinnamon
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia Vanilla drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (Cooked) 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
1 TBSP Chia Seed
*Black Coffee 


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken 
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 

WEIGHTS : Quads 
Felt like I had a shitty workout, But quads are sore!  Especially inner thighs


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 2, 2012)

I like the new AVI   Are you going to share your training sessions at some point?


----------



## flynike (Oct 2, 2012)

Tuesday 10/02/12


Meal 1
1/3 Cup Quinoa 
2.6 oz Jennie O Lean Turkey Burger
1 Egg White
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2 
2.6 oz Jennie O Lean Turkey Burger
1 Egg White
Veggies


Meal 3
3 oz Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
* Black Coffee


Meal 4 
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP FlaxSeed Meal
* Black Coffee 


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 

Meal 5
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops 
*Coco Powder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Shoulders/Calves


----------



## flynike (Oct 2, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I like the new AVI   Are you going to share your training sessions at some point?


Thank you!!!  
I might start sharing it once in a while, I will probably have to get a workout log. too much to log 5 x a week!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 3, 2012)

Wednesday 10/03/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Hot Brown Rice Cereal 
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (Cooked) 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
*Black Coffee , Stevia


Meal 4
4 oz. Laura's Lean Ground Beef 
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies


WEIGHTS : Arms


----------



## flynike (Oct 4, 2012)

Thursday 10/04/12

Meal 1 
22 Grams Hot Brown Rice Cereal 
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites + Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (Cooked) 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal, Stevia
*Black Coffee 


Meal 4
3 oz Chicken 
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies
*Double Espresso  needed the energy! 


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 


WEIGHTS : Back/Hamstrings


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 5, 2012)

flynike said:


> Thank you!!!
> I might start sharing it once in a while, I will probably have to get a workout log. too much to log 5 x a week!!



I'm interested in seeing your training style.


----------



## flynike (Oct 5, 2012)

Friday 10/05/12 - feeling little under the weather 


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa 
1 TBSP Chia Seed
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops

Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA

Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice (Cooked) 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* 1 Shot Espresso 
(Felt very sick, pale like I was lacking sodium.. I think having about 3/4 gallon water before 9 am every morning does it 
I had to add some fat, sodium to my meal ( *Added : Packet Glazed Almonds w cranberries and honey ) 17 Grams Fat,  15 Grams Carbs, 9 Grams Sugar) with over 1/2 tbsp salt *


Meal 4 
4 oz. Salmon
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz Chicken 
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Chest 

Was not supposed to have any fruits, sugar till I get my wet blood analysis checked tomorrow morning, but my body was telling me I needed some fat and sodium!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 5, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> I'm interested in seeing your training style.


Will do


----------



## flynike (Oct 7, 2012)

I dropped EXACTLY 1 lb. from last Saturday weight in  
Saturday 10/06/12  = 124.6 
But, after all the damages I have made yesterday, I may maintain the same weight by next Friday weigh in 
I started out good, I think I just over did it w my sodium intake.  I still sticked to healthy choices. Next weekend will be going out of town , will be little tough but I think I deserve a little break 


I went for my Blood Analysis test to see if the "candida" diet she has me on since the beginning of August have helped my "colon" issue. 
The lady was shocked how much weight I lost!! I told her I only lost ~ 8 lbs. since I seen her last but I guess it looks like more than 8 lb. she said! Maybe its mostly Fat and maintaining my muscle mass  

Looks like I can start adding more food to my diet, mostly everything! she said to say away from Beer & most fruits except for berries and apples. 

The test still shows my body does not digest food properly, even after doing the colon, liver cleanse, and the yeast max cleanse. 
She believes its due to my hypo-thyroid issue. She recommends to stay on Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes (with each meal)

Since I  now allowed to have "SWEET POTATOES" I had to order the biggest sweet potatoes with some cinnamon butter on the side , 8 oz. Chicken breast and BBQ  sauce on side


----------



## flynike (Oct 7, 2012)

Sunday 10/07/12

Meal 1
22 grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal(Rise & Shine)
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice + Vanilla Extract
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
Stevia drops


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1 Egg White
1 tsp Coco Powder, stevia


----------



## flynike (Oct 8, 2012)

Monday 10/08/12

Meal 1
1/2 Cup Quinoa 
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops

WEIGHTS : Shoulders

I have discovered the *BEST  *Salt-Free Mexican seasoning mix! made by "frontier" 
 I am looking forward mixing it up with my Veggies


----------



## flynike (Oct 9, 2012)

Tuesday 10/09/12


Meal 1
1/2 Cup Quinoa 
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Vanilla Stevia 


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
1 TBSP Chia Seeds
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
2 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
* Sample of Amazon chocolate Greens powder (vitamin?)


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 

WEIGHTS : Arms/Hamstrings (if you want to call walking lunges and 2 sets of curls hamstrings workout)


----------



## flynike (Oct 10, 2012)

Wednesday 10/10/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise & Shine)
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops 


Meal 3
1/2 Cup 4% Cottage Cheese
*Coffee, Stevia


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies

WEIGHTS : Chest/Calves


Pic of my typical dinner


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 11, 2012)

Food looks DEE LISH!  How was leg day girl?


----------



## flynike (Oct 11, 2012)

Thursday 10/11/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise & Shine)
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops 


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt
1 TBSP Chia Seeds
*Coffee, Stevia


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil 
Veggies

WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## flynike (Oct 11, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Food looks DEE LISH!  How was leg day girl?


Went little light today, concentrated a lot on going up w the leg extensions! 95 lbs my 5'th set


----------



## flynike (Oct 11, 2012)

Will be weighting in tomorrow morning! 
Next 3 days will be little challenge for me! going out town tomorrow night, few drinks tomorrow night 
Will be packing good snacks, liquor . I am going to enjoy few drinks and eat . still will make the healthy choices ! wish me luck!!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 12, 2012)

Weighted in this morning! 124.4   last Saturday I was at 124.6 I normally would log my Saturdays morning weight but since my cheat day, weekends changing for the next few weekends, it's gonna have to be Fridays  well, looks like I still lost some weight . 0.2 lbs better than nothing! And better than gaining !!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 13, 2012)

FRIDAY 10/12/12

Meal 1
1/2 Cup Quinoa + Brown Rice Mix 
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Vanilla Stevia


Meal 3
1/2 Cup 4% Cottage Cheese
*Coffee, Stevia


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Meal 6
Spaghetti & sauce (pic below)  
 Salad 
Jell-O shots !!! 
Cherry vodka w minute maid lemonade


Later that night/morning : Cashews & Almonds Fruit Granola Bar
Whole grain gluten free crackers
gluten free chips 


WEIGHTS : Back


----------



## flynike (Oct 14, 2012)

SATURDAY 10/13/12 *Cheat day weekend continues... *


Meal 1
Tru Bar (apricot, almonds chai bar) 
Nectar Whey Protein (24 Grams)


Meal 2 
I Hop: Simple & Fit Omelette Spinach, mushrooms, tomatoes and egg whites 
Fruits 
*Coffee, half & half creamer 


Meal 3 
2 Rice Cakes
Almond Butter Single pack 
Nectar whey (24 grams) 
Vodka light lemonade 


Meal 4 
Grilled Chicken Cesar Salad (Chicken,Cesar dressing, Parmesan)
Multi-Grain Crackers 


Meal 5 
Sweet Potatoes & Butter
Mesquite Chicken
Seasoned Veggies
Peanuts  


Meal 6
Chicken salad w fat free ranch 
Sugar Free gummy Bears 


Meal 7 (Sunday ~ 3 am)
Quest Protein Bar 
2 Rice Cakes
Almond Butter Single Pack 

* Had Vodka, Jell-O Shots, few mixed drinks throughout the day/night


----------



## flynike (Oct 14, 2012)

This was the best meal by far I have had this weekend!  Nothing was left on the plate!!! 2 hours later I was starving! 
My friends were shocked how I tore that sweet potato and mesquite chicken!


----------



## flynike (Oct 14, 2012)

Sunday 10/14/12


Meal 1 
Nectar Whey Protein (24 grams)
*Coffee, 1 Tbsp half & half creamer, stevia 


Meal 2 (Cracker Barrel) 
Marinated Chicken Tenderloins
Turnip Greens, Green beans 
*Coffee, half & half Creamer, Stevia


Meal 3
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
1 Egg White
1 TBSP PB2 (Peanut Butter)
Walden Farm SF Syrup + Maple Extract + 1 TBSP Whipped Cream
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops


Meal 4
2.5 oz Chicken 
1 Egg White
Veggies


Woke up little bloated from all the alcohol consumption in past 2 days!   Thank goodness no hangover,headache I made sure to keep up w my water and food . 
Back to 100% diet till Friday or Saturday  will probably be having few drinks next weekend for friend birthday, but won't be crazy like this past weekend that I expected to be !


All the pancakes, french toast & waffles temptations and I order chicken & collard greens


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good weekend...some cute pix you posted on FB


----------



## flynike (Oct 15, 2012)

Monday 10/15/12 


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt
1 TBSP Chia Seed
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies 
*Coco Powder,Stevia


WEIGHTS : Chest 
 Felt kinda crappy this morning  but still went ahead and got my workout done! sooo glad I did


----------



## flynike (Oct 15, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Sounds like you had a good weekend...some cute pix you posted on FB


Just a small getaway! next week will be flying out to my best friend wedding. Cant wait!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 16, 2012)

TUESDAY 10/16/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Cinnamon
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt
1 TBSP Chia Seed
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies 
*Coco Powder,Stevia

WEIGHTS : Quads  CRAZY pump!!! I could see my quads pumped through my pants!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 17, 2012)

Back picture from this morning


----------



## flynike (Oct 17, 2012)

Another back shot


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice back and shoulders Flynike!  I'm sure the rest ain't too shabby either!


----------



## flynike (Oct 17, 2012)

WEDNESDAY 10/17/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice (Rise&Shine) Hot Cereal
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Cinnamon
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil
Veggies


WEIGHTS : Back/Calves


----------



## flynike (Oct 17, 2012)

fredlabrute said:


> Nice back and shoulders Flynike!  I'm sure the rest ain't too shabby either!


Thanks Fred! I am working on it!


----------



## flynike (Oct 18, 2012)

THURSDAY 10/18/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice (Rise&Shine) Hot Cereal
1 TBSP Chia Seed + Cinnamon
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt
5 Fish Oil Caps
Stevia
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


WEIGHTS : Arms/Hamstrings


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 19, 2012)

WOWzers!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 19, 2012)

flynike said:


> back picture from this morning



way to go girl!


----------



## flynike (Oct 19, 2012)

FRIDAY 10/19/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1 tsp Coco Powder, Stevia drops


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5  Spilled the shake after few sips  of course didn't have any extra at work! 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
4.2 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 


WEIGHTS : Shoulders 
* Did not want feel like being at the gym this morning , not the best workout but didn't want to slack off just because its the end of the week!


----------



## flynike (Oct 19, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> way to go girl!


thank you!!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 21, 2012)

SATURDAY 10/20/12 (Cheat Day) 

Meal 1
42 Grams Quinoa (rise & shine hot cereal) 
1 TBSP Almond Butter
Whey Protein (24 grams)
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia , almond extract 



Meal 2 
3 Rice Cakes (Brown Rice)
1 TBSP Almond Butter + Walden Farm SF Jam
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese


Meal 3
Tru Bar (Gluten Free granola bar)
~ 20-25 Multi-Grain Seeds Crackers 
Cherry vodka , Diet Coke 


Meal 4
Grilled Chicken Pear Salad (pear,veggies, blue cheese, cranberry, pecans ,balsamic cherry vinegarte)
Multi-Grain  Seeds Crackers 


Snack: Multi-Grain  Seeds Crackers


Meal 5 
Protein Bar (30 grams) carb conscious supreme protein bar (peanut butter pretzel twist)


Meal 6 
Spicy Tuna Rolls 
x 2 Vodka /Sugar Free Redbull 


Meal 7
Protein Bar (15 grams) carb conscious supreme protein bar
Lots of Almonds


----------



## flynike (Oct 21, 2012)

Weighted in Saturday morning before having my cheat day, maintained at 124.4 from last saturday

Photo below of the BEST Salad I had in a very long time!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 21, 2012)

SUNDAY 10/21/12


Black Coffee


Meal 1 
Chopped grilled chicken Cesar salad, mozzarella  (Pic below) no, I did not have the bread and croutons 


Meal 2 
Shredded Chicken
Veggies 
Low Fat Dressing



Meal 3
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Stevia drops


Meal 4
4.5 oz Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies 

Back to 6 meals tomorrow !!


----------



## flynike (Oct 22, 2012)

MONDAY 10/22/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (Non-Fat)
1 TBSP Chia Seeds


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops

WEIGHTS : Back - Great Pump!!!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 23, 2012)

So...are you gonna cheat on Halloween and have some candy?


----------



## flynike (Oct 23, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> So...are you gonna cheat on Halloween and have some candy?


No sir!  Will be having  my share starting this Thursday-Sunday! Flying out to my bestfriend's wedding!


----------



## flynike (Oct 23, 2012)

TUESDAY 10/23/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Cinnamon
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (Non-Fat)
1 TBSP Chia Seeds


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops


WEIGHTS : Chest


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 24, 2012)

flynike said:


> No sir!  Will be having my share starting this Thursday-Sunday! Flying out to my bestfriend's wedding!



Well have fun...just don't get TOO crazy cuz you know you'll regret it afterwards


----------



## flynike (Oct 24, 2012)

WEDNESDAY 10/24/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 TBSP Chia Seeds + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops + Almond Extract


Meal 3
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
*Coffee, Stevia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
* Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp Olive Oil
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia drops


WEIGHTS : Walking Lunges, Leg Extensions, Squats, Leg Press, Hack Squats, more leg press super-set w light leg extensions!!! YES! Leg day!!!

Since I am taking friday off , I combined my quads and hamstrings today and skipping biceps this week


----------



## flynike (Oct 24, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Well have fun...just don't get TOO crazy cuz you know you'll regret it afterwards



Of course! I will not be ruining all the hard work! Already packed few "healthy" snacks, some whey protein


----------



## flynike (Oct 25, 2012)

Weight status update : this morning 124 , lost 0.4 lb from last Saturday 
I am looking maintain at 124 by next friday/saturday hoping I won't be retaining much water from the next 3 days


----------



## flynike (Oct 26, 2012)

THURSDAY 10/25/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 TBSP Chia Seeds + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
4 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies


Meal 4 
Greek Yogurt 
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Stevia


*Skinny Vanilla Late (Grande) 120 cals , approx 16 grams sugar from non fat milk 


Meal 5 
Nectar Whey Protein (24 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6
Chicken salad 
Balsamic dressing + parmasion  cheese 
* Green tea, stevia 


Meal 7 
Whey Protein (24 grams) 

WEIGHTS : Shoulders/Calves 

Tried to maintain a clean diet today , extra meal and latte other than that kept it good till tomorrow


----------



## flynike (Oct 26, 2012)

You can still maintain a healthy diet while your in an airport ..


----------



## flynike (Oct 29, 2012)

Monday 10/29/12

Meal 1 
Whey Protein (15 grams) 
3 Egg Whites 
1 TBSP Walden Farm SF Syrup + Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 2 TBSP Coconut Creamer,  Stevia 


Meal 2 
Greek Yogurt (non fat) 


Meal 3
3 oz Chicken 
Veggies 
5 Fish Oil Caps 


Meal 4 
Whey Protein (15 grams)
1 TBSP Chia Seeds 
*Coffee

Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams) 
Stevia drops + 1 tsp CocoPowder

*CocoPowder, Stevia

WEIGHTS : Chest

* No carbs today, making up for what I had this past Saturday & Sunday  Back on track this morning .. Tomorrow I'm sure will feel a lot less bloated !


----------



## flynike (Oct 30, 2012)

TUESDAY 10/30/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt 
1 TBSP Chia Seed
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*CocoPowder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Back


----------



## flynike (Oct 31, 2012)

WEDNESDAY 10/31/12 
*Happy Halloween!!!!  0 candy for me!


*Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 tsp CocoNut Oil + Pumpkin Spice
5 Egg Whites
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt 
1 TBSP Chia Seed


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
*Black Coffee, Stevia


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Herbal Tea, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## flynike (Nov 1, 2012)

THURSDAY 11/01/12
*Happy National PB Day!!!  *

Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
1 Whole Egg
3 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice + Stevia Vanilla drops
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 4
Greek Yogurt 
1 TBSP Chia Seed


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 5
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops
*CocoPowder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Shoulders/Biceps


----------



## sityslicker (Nov 1, 2012)

flynike said:


> Weight status update : this morning 124 , lost 0.4 lb from last Saturday
> I am looking maintain at 124 by next friday/saturday hoping I won't be retaining much water from the next 3 days



Almost there! 

Are you doing your own diet? If so, its impressive. Seems like you have the carb cycling nail down for your body. Good stuff.


----------



## flynike (Nov 2, 2012)

FRIDAY 11/02/12

Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
5 Egg Whites
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Pumpkin Spice + Stevia Vanilla drops
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt  (non fat) 
1/2 oz. Hemp Seeds


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
*Black Coffee


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*CocoPowder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Triceps/Hamstrings


----------



## flynike (Nov 2, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Almost there!
> 
> Are you doing your own diet? If so, its impressive. Seems like you have the carb cycling nail down for your body. Good stuff.



YES!  Doing my own diet .... low fat and gluten free carbs seems to be working well for me during the week.


----------



## flynike (Nov 2, 2012)

Updates!!!

I am Introducing more food, alcohol  to my diet on *weekends only*, progress may slow down a little. 

After almost 1/2 gallon of frozen yogurt and yummy toppings, creme burlee, and HUGE breakfast from last Sunday, and back on my diet for Monday morning , looks like I have gained 0.4 lb , so I'm at 124.4 this morning, will weigh in tomorrow morning before I start my weekend  will still be enjoying my saturday and sunday but not going overboard like last weekend


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 2, 2012)

well,did the rush came at last?


----------



## flynike (Nov 3, 2012)

flynike said:


> Updates!!!
> 
> I am Introducing more food, alcohol  to my diet on *weekends only*, progress may slow down a little.
> 
> After almost 1/2 gallon of frozen yogurt and yummy toppings, creme burlee, and HUGE breakfast from last Sunday, and back on my diet for Monday morning , looks like I have gained 0.4 lb , so I'm at 124.4 this morning, will weigh in tomorrow morning before I start my weekend  will still be enjoying my saturday and sunday but not going overboard like last weekend



More update! this morning looks like I'm down to 122.6  
Will DEF be enjoying my weekend without feeling guilty!  not going too crazy, till 2 weekends from today! 
I am now shooting for 117-118 by December 22'nd ? I'll be happy with that.  Since I know I'll be gaining few lbs being on a 10 day vacation


----------



## flynike (Nov 5, 2012)

MONDAY 11/05/12

Meal 1
1/2 Cup Unsweetened CocoNut Almond Milk
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2 (PWO)
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Almond Extract & Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (non fat)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies 

Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1/2 TBSP Chia Seeds
*Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia 


WEIGHTS : Back


----------



## flynike (Nov 6, 2012)

TUESDAY 11/06/12

Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Hot Rice Cereal (Rise&Shine)
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia Drops

Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (non fat)
1 TBSP Chia Seeds


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
Black Coffee

Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 
Black Coffee


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*CocoPowder, Stevia

WEIGHTS : Chest
** was dreading to go to the gym this morning, sooo glad I went! had a Kick ass session!


----------



## flynike (Nov 7, 2012)

THURSDAY 11/07/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine)
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops



Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops



Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (non fat)
1/2 oz. Hemp Seeds
* Black Coffee


Meal 4
3.5 oz Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies



Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Black Coffee



Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## flynike (Nov 8, 2012)

THURSDAY 11/08/12


Meal 1
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine)
5 Egg Whites, Cinnamon 
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Vanilla Stevia drops


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA



Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops



Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (low fat)
Stevia 



Meal 4
3 oz Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farm 0 Cal Dressing
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
*Black Coffee



Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee



Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


WEIGHTS : Shoulders/Biceps 

*Sliced my right ring finger with couple dumbbells  bruised and bled for a little , grabbed a bandaid real quick and continued with my training


----------



## flynike (Nov 8, 2012)

Tried this yogurt for the first time! LOVE it!! 
And only 4 grams of sugar, 17 grams protein and 3 grams fat!!


----------



## sityslicker (Nov 8, 2012)

flynike said:


> Tried this yogurt for the first time! LOVE it!!
> And only 4 grams of sugar, 17 grams protein and 3 grams fat!!



What brand is that? Looks really good. I'm hooked on chobani, esp the blood orange flavor.


----------



## flynike (Nov 9, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> What brand is that? Looks really good. I'm hooked on chobani, esp the blood orange flavor.


Wallabyyogurt http://wallabyyogurt.com/

I love Chobani!  little higher in sugar than the 365 whole foods brand . I haven't tried any flavors but the plain and add little stevia for flavor


----------



## sityslicker (Nov 9, 2012)

flynike said:


> Wallabyyogurt Wallaby Organic Yogurt
> 
> I love Chobani!  little higher in sugar than the 365 whole foods brand . I haven't tried any flavors but the plain and add little stevia for flavor



Well anytime you feel a little adventurous try the blood orange flavor haha. Thanks for the link. Next time I see this in the grocery store or at costco I will scoop some up and try it. I have yet to find one as healthy but as good as chobani.


----------



## flynike (Nov 11, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Well anytime you feel a little adventurous try the blood orange flavor haha. Thanks for the link. Next time I see this in the grocery store or at costco I will scoop some up and try it. I have yet to find one as healthy but as good as chobani.


I sure will! I love the honey flavor , I want to try the chocolate chobani flavor as well!


----------



## flynike (Nov 11, 2012)

last few days, (friday, saturday) were my cheat days, didn't do so well with birthday parties,etc.. but back on track this morning!
my face feels bloated from all the sugar and sodium.


----------



## flynike (Nov 11, 2012)

SUNDAY 11/11/12


Meal 1 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 Egg Whites
1/4 Cup Unsweetened CocoNut Almond Milk
Walden Farms SF Syrup, Pumpkin Spice, Stevia
*Coffee


Meal 2
3 Egg Whites
1 oz. Chicken
Veggies


Meal 3
Asian Grilled Chicken Salad
Detox Veggies Juice : Kale,Cucumbers,Broccoli and Celery


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, 1/4 Cup Unsweetened CocoNut Almond Milk , Stevia


----------



## flynike (Nov 12, 2012)

MONDAY 11/12/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice + Stevia
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA



Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt (non fat)
Stevia
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


 * Coffee, 1 TBSP non dairy creamer "organic", Sweet n low


Meal 5
5 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies 
*Coco powder, Stevia


Meal 6 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Stevia drops, Almond Extract


WEIGHTS : Chest


----------



## flynike (Nov 13, 2012)

TUESDAY 11/13/12 


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa
5 Egg Whites
Cinnamon + Stevia
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer



Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA



Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt (non fat)
*Black Coffee



Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Back Coffee


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
Coco Powder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## flynike (Nov 13, 2012)

Just bought this Organic Salsa , very tasty w veggies and brown rice


----------



## flynike (Nov 14, 2012)

WEDNESDAY 11/14/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine)
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice + Stevia
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 4
Greek Yogurt (non fat)


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Back Coffee


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


* Herbal Tea , Stevia


WEIGHTS : Back 

Went to endroconlogist  for a follow up today, results shows that my t3, t4 improving a little with the new dosage, but he is still not happy with it. He recommended to increase the dosage for the next 4 months and get my blood work done again in 3 months.


----------



## flynike (Nov 15, 2012)

THURSDAY 11/15/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine)
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice + Stevia
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt (non fat)
Stevia
*Black Coffee


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies

*Green Vibrant (Vitamin greens powder) 


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Back Coffee


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
* Herbal Tea , Stevia


WEIGHTS : Arms/Hamstrings


----------



## flynike (Nov 16, 2012)

Been feeling little under the weather the last few days   Felt little weak this morning doing weights, but still got through it!  
Taking Echinacea every 4-6 hours some super greens powder hoping to boost up my immune system, especially for the weekend!!

This stuff actually don't taste bad at all!! been mixing it w my shakes , its adding a lot of flavor to my Chocolate Whey


----------



## flynike (Nov 16, 2012)

FRIDAY  11/16/12


Meal 1 
1/2 Cup Quinoa 
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice + Stevia
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA



Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
1 Scoop Natures Green Powder 


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt (low fat)
*Green Tea


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
1 Scoop Natures Green 


Meal 6 
4 oz. Salmon
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Shoulders


----------



## flynike (Nov 17, 2012)

This morning I found my weight loss log book! 

06.29.12 = 139
07.06.12 = 138
07.14.12 = 140.01 
07.21.12 = 136.8
07.28.12 = 135
08.04.12 = 134.4 *(First day starting the Gluten-Free/Candida Diet for 30 days)*
08.11.12 = 133.8
08.18.12 = 133.6
08.25.12 = 131
09.01.12 = 129.6  the 120's again FINALLY!!!
09.08.12 = 130 
09.15.12 = 127 _*(Decided to continue with same diet plan for additional 30 days)*_
09.22.12 = 125 
09.29.12 = 125.6
10.06.12 = 124.6 
10.12.12 = 124.4 *(Last day with GF diet plan)(Monday - Friday still maintaining same plan, Just love the way I feel while I am on this plan!!) Saturdays, Sundays, I take a break and eat, drink whatever I desire!!! note, weight loss slowing down! might be all the sugar,carb,fat intake from the weekend*
10.20.12 = 124.4 
10.25.12 = 124
11.03.12 = 122.6 
11.09.12 = 123.6
11.17.12 = 122.8 

I will weight in again Thursday morning before thanksgiving feast


----------



## flynike (Nov 19, 2012)

MONDAY 11/19/12     *Back to the grind after a toxic weekend! * 


Meal 1 
5 Egg Whites
Veggies
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Greek Yogurt (non fat)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


Meal 4
Whey Protein
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 5
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


WEIGHTS : Chest/Triceps


----------



## flynike (Nov 20, 2012)

TUESDAY 11/20/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine)
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
Greek Yogurt (non fat)
5 Fish Oil Caps
1 Packet Sweet n Low


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


Meal 4
Whey Protein
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 5
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Veggies
Stevia drops


WEIGHTS : Back/Biceps


----------



## flynike (Nov 21, 2012)

WEDNESDAY 11/21/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine)
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 

Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3 
Greek Yogurt (LF)


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Black Coffee


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## sityslicker (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope you had a chance to enjoy some carbs for Thangsgiving. 

I managed to squeeze in a little turkey and stuffing today. It was nice for a change not eating the same foods. ..esp using gravy and butter for my fat sources instead of omega 3's and olive oil.


----------



## flynike (Nov 24, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Hope you had a chance to enjoy some carbs for Thangsgiving.
> 
> I managed to squeeze in a little turkey and stuffing today. It was nice for a change not eating the same foods. ..esp using gravy and butter for my fat sources instead of omega 3's and olive oil.




I did! well, I believe I over did it!!! Wednesday and Thursday!! 
fat source came from fattening pork, buttery rice, I don't remember the rest! well, maybe I just don't want to remember  Especially the sweets part


----------



## flynike (Nov 24, 2012)

SATURDAY 11/24/12

Meal 1
5 Egg Whites
Veggies
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Milk, Stevia


Meal 2
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies




Meal 3
Whey Protein (30 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops




Meal 4
Chicken (Blackened Grilled Chicken Salad)
Fat Free Ranch
Parmasion Cheese 
Veggies 
* Few Cups Unsweetened Black Tea w Splenda 


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1 Egg White
1 oz. Chicken
* Coco Powder, 1/2 Cup Unsweetened CocoNut Almond Milk, Stevia


_*Back on track ... I have decided I am NOT stepping on the scale till Dec 7'th! Hoping Ill be @ 122 *_


----------



## flynike (Nov 25, 2012)

SUNDAY 11/25/12


Meal 1 
5 Egg Whites
Veggies
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 4 
Chicken Kabobs (Marinated Chicken Breasts)
Roasted Veggies
Tazki Sauce
*Coffee, Sweetener 


** Coffee, SF Peppermint/Mocha Syrup, ~ 2 TBSP half & half creamer


Meal 5
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


WEIGHTS : Shoulders/Biceps


----------



## flynike (Nov 26, 2012)

MONDAY 11/26/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine) 
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (Chobani Plain)
Stevia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Coffee, Sweet & Low


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Herbal Tea, Stevia

*

WEIGHTS : Triceps/Hamstrings*

X4 Cable Pushdowns
X4 Dip Machine
X4 BB Close Grip Reverse Triceps Presses

(Super-Set)
X4 DB Over Head Extensions  
X4 Walking Lunges 

X4 Leg Curls 
X4 Weighted Dip Machine


----------



## SVT03DAL (Nov 27, 2012)

Been so busy, sorry I haven't checked in here for a while.  You started logging your training YAY!!!  Very good!  How ya feeling these days buddy?


----------



## flynike (Nov 27, 2012)

TUESDAY 11/27/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine) 
5 Egg Whites
Cinnamon + Cinnamon Vanilla drops
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


_** Coffee, SF Peppermint Mocha Syrup, ~ 2 TBSP half&half Creamer  (Needed something to keep me alert this morning!!!_

Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (Chobani)
Stevia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
*Coffee


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Herbal Tea, Stevia

*

WEIGHTS : Back*

(Warm Up)
X3 Weighted Pull-ups 

X3 1 Arm DB Rows
X4 T-Bar Rows (Close Grip)
X4 Pull downs Machine
X3  1 Arm Row/Smith Machine
X4 Seated Cable Rows (Close Grip)
X4 Cable Pulldowns (Close Grip)


----------



## flynike (Nov 27, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Been so busy, sorry I haven't checked in here for a while.  You started logging your training YAY!!!  Very good!  How ya feeling these days buddy?


 You guys been busy with the ADORABLE new born!!!

I can't promise that Ill be logging my training everyday! Sometimes I just don't remember EXACTLY what I did 15 hours ago 

Feeling good! still bloated from thanksgiving feast  hopefully by Friday ill start to be feeling like myself again!


----------



## flynike (Nov 28, 2012)

WEDNESDAY 11/28/12



Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine) 
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice + Cinnamon Vanilla drops
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt (4 Grams Fat)
Stevia
*Coffee, 1 Packet Sweet & Low


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
_*Coffee, SF Caramel Mocha Syrup, 2 TBSP half & half Creamer (Starbucks)_


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Herbal Tea, Stevia


*WEIGHTS : Chest*

X4 Decline BB Presses (Smith Machine)
X4 Decline DB Flies 
X5 Flat BB Bench Press
X4 Standing Cable Flies
X4 Incline BB Presses 
X5 Incline DB Flies


----------



## flynike (Nov 29, 2012)

THURSDAY 11/29/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine) 
5 Egg Whites
Pumpkin Spice + Stevia Vanilla drops
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2
2.3 oz. Chicken
2 Egg Whites
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 3
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops + Almond Extract


Meal 4
Greek Yogurt (4 Grams Fat)
Stevia
*Coffee, 1 Packet Sweet n low


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coco Powder, Stevia


*WEIGHTS : Quads*


----------



## flynike (Nov 30, 2012)

FRIDAY 11/30/12


Meal 1 
22 Grams Brown Rice Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine) 
5 Egg Whites
Cinnamon + Stevia Vanilla drops
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2
1/2 Cup Brown Rice
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
Stevia drops


Meal 3
Greek Yogurt 
Stevia


Meal 4 
3 oz Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies w a small taste of creamy cesar dressing 
*Coffee, ~ 1.5  tsp non dairy creamer


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal + 1/2 Packet sweet & low


Meal 6 
4 oz. Salmon
Veggies
*Herbal Tea, Stevia


*WEIGHTS : Shoulders/Back*


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 20, 2012)

aborted??


----------



## SVT03DAL (Dec 21, 2012)

Bueller....Bueller??


----------



## flynike (Mar 1, 2013)

Well ...... I am FINALLY back!!! I feel soooo guilty how I set myself backwards in the past 2 months  
I don't like the way I look and feel at all  Im scared to step on the scale and see all the damages I have made  Its time to get myself back on track!! 
I have exactly 3 months from today, to get back to where I was last October. Im serious this time! No more BS!


----------



## flynike (Mar 1, 2013)

FRIDAY 03/01/13


Meal 1 
Egg Whites (15 Grams)
Cherry Tomatoes
*Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Stevia


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1 TBSP Chia Seeds


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies


* Unsweetened CocoPowder, 1 Cup Unsweetened Almond Milk, Truvia 


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
1/2 oz. FF Feta Cheese
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing
Veggies


GYM : OFF 

~ Woke up little late today, had 4 out 6 meals .. tomorrow shooting for 6 meals along with getting my  back to the gym!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice to see you back Flynike!! Kill it!


----------



## flynike (Mar 2, 2013)

SATURDAY 03/02/13


Meal 1 
5 oz. Strawberries 
Whey Protein (10 Grams)
Egg Whites (15 Grams) 
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* Coffee, 2 TBSP CocoNut Creamer, Truvia


Pre-Workout :  1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies 
5 Fish Oil Caps 
1/2 Cup unsweetened Almond Milk, Coffee, Stevia


Meal 4 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Tea, 2 TBSP half&half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 5 
3 oz. Chicken
1/2 oz. FF Feta Cheese
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies
Tea, 1/4 Cup Unsweetened Almond Milk, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Chest 

X 4  Incline Presses (Barbell) 
X 4  Incline Flies (Dumbbell) 
X 4 Decline Presses (Barbell)
X 4 Decline Flies (Dumbbell)
X 4 Pec Dec Flies Machine 
X 4 Seated Cable presses / Seated Cable Flies (Super-Sets)


----------



## flynike (Mar 2, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Nice to see you back Flynike!! Kill it!


thank you! I am looking forward of kicking some ass!!!


----------



## flynike (Mar 3, 2013)

SUNDAY 03/03/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams) 
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Unsweetened Almond Milk, Truvia , Coffee

Pre-Workout :  1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)

Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Stevia 


Meal 4  
~ 7 oz. Chicken
1 Whole Egg
Balsamic Vinegar 
Veggies 
Coffee, ~ 2 TBSP half&half Creamer, Stevia drops


Meal 5  
3 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing
Veggies
1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Unsweetened Coco Powder, Truvia


WEIGHTS : Quads

X 5 Leg Press
X 5 Leg Extensions
X 5 Squats (Barbell)
X 5 Hack Squats Machine (Close Stand)


----------



## flynike (Mar 4, 2013)

MONDAY 03/04/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)

Meal 2 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
* Tea, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia

Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
* Coffee, ~ 2 TBSP half&half Creamer, 1 Splenda


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
1/2 oz. FF Feta Cheese
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing
Veggies
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Chamomile Tea, Stevia


WEIGHTS: Back

X 4 Close-grip Cable Rows
X 4 Close - grip Cable Pulldowns
X 4 Iso-Lateral Pulldowns Machine 
X 3 1 Arm Dumbbells Rows 
X 4 Wide-grip Cable Pulldowns
X 4 Pull-ups (assisted weighted Machine)


----------



## flynike (Mar 5, 2013)

TUESDAY 03/05/13


Meal 1 
Egg Whites (18 Grams) 
1 oz. Feta Cheese (FF)
Tomatoes
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia
* Tea, ~ 2 tbsp half&half creamer,  Stevia


Meal 3
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps 
Veggies
* Tea


Meal 4
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 


Meal 5 
3 oz. Chicken 
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing
Veggies
* 1 TBSP Coco Powder, 1/3 Cup Almond Milk, Stevia


*WEIGHTS *: OFF


----------



## flynike (Mar 6, 2013)

WEDNESDAY 03/06/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia


Meal 4 
~ 6 oz. Chicken Breast
Veggies
Garlic Sauce, Hot Sauce, Soy Sauce


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6 
2.5 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing
Veggies
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Chamomile Tea, Stevia


*WEIGHTS :  *Hamstrings/Triceps 

X 3 Walking Lunges
X 4 or 5 Laying leg curls 
X 4 Dead lifts (Barbell)
X 3  Seated leg curls machine

X 3 One arm triceps pushdowns (Cable)
X 4 Triceps pushdowns Cable)
X 4 Close grip Bench Press (Barbell)
X 4 Bent over triceps extensions (Cable)
X 3 Over head extensions (Dumbbells)


----------



## flynike (Mar 7, 2013)

THURSDAY 03/07/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
* Tea, 2 tbsp half & half creamer, Truvia


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing
Veggies
* Chamomile Tea, Stevia




*WEIGHTS :*  Shoulders/Biceps

Too much to remember  But was a kick ass session!


----------



## flynike (Mar 8, 2013)

FRIDAY 03/08/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
* Coffee, 2 tbsp half & half creamer, Truvia


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
1 TBSP Italian Dressing
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
1 tsp CocoNut Oil
Veggies
* Chamomile Tea, 1/2 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Meal 7 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
~ 1.25 TBSP PB
Truvia


*WEIGHTS :* Quads


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 11, 2013)

flynike said:


> Well ...... I am FINALLY back!!! I feel soooo guilty how I set myself backwards in the past 2 months
> I don't like the way I look and feel at all



there she is


welcome back
Bruce Dickinson - Accident Of Birth - YouTube



r u ok?


----------



## flynike (Mar 11, 2013)

MONDAY 03/11/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP Walden Farm SF Syrup
*Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia

Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond milk, Stevia


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies 


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
* 1 TBSP Coco Powder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Back 



Weekend update : Didn't measure all my food, but maintained 5-6 meals Saturday, Sunday.. NO junk at all!!  My fat intake was higher than the weekday .


----------



## flynike (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha! thanks nikos  
Yes, I am doing well now! things are back to the norm now. thank you for checking up on me


----------



## flynike (Mar 12, 2013)

TUESDAY  03/12/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP Walden Farm SF Syrup
*Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia

Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
* Coffee, ~ TBSP half & half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies 
* Coffee


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies
* 1 TBSP Coco Powder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Stevia


WEIGHTS :Quads


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 13, 2013)

now here are some suggestions

you don;t write the excersises,write em
2)you do one part a day,check here about upper lower

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/53332-designing-split-routine.html


3)hat supps you use? i mean brands
4)i wouldn't use  extra glutamine
5)five fish oils?   r they 180/120?
in that case i suggest to try some double strength like super epa


----------



## flynike (Mar 13, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> now here are some suggestions
> 
> you don;t write the excersises,write em
> 2)you do one part a day,check here about upper lower
> ...



I did write down the exercises for a week and got little lazy typing all that  

I am looking of changing up my routine next month and was thinking of upper/lower or push/pull routine 

Glutamine : Glutacor By (Kat-a-lyst) 
BCAA : Forazone

I am not thinking of increasing my Glutamine intake, but why not?

5 Fish oil = 5000 mg a day


----------



## flynike (Mar 13, 2013)

WEDNESDAY 03/13/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Splenda


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
8 Almonds
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing
Veggies
*Tea, ~ 2 TBSP half & half creamer, Splenda


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps 


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing 
Veggies
* 1 TBSP Unsweetened Coco Powder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, , Stevia


 WEIGHTS: Delts/Biceps


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 14, 2013)

well in fish oils we count the epa + dha 
which whey?
i didn't knew these bcaa's,look nice

you use extra glutamine,
i wouldn'tdo that cos there is enough in the whey already


----------



## flynike (Mar 14, 2013)

THURSDAY  03/14/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Splenda


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
Romano Cheese
5 Fish Oil Caps
Veggies
*Coffee, SF Syrup, ~ 2 TBSP half & half creamer, Splenda


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal 


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farms Dressing 
Veggies
* Tea, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, , Stevia


WEIGHTS : Hamstrings/Triceps


----------



## flynike (Mar 14, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> well in fish oils we count the epa + dha
> which whey?
> i didn't knew these bcaa's,look nice
> 
> ...



Forza Pro Whey

I like the scoop (8 gram) L-Glutamine, Especially when taken as a supplement to aid recovery and halt catabolism


----------



## flynike (Mar 18, 2013)

FRIDAY  03/15/13


Meal 1 
1/3 Cup Brown Rice
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1 TBSP Chia Seed
Truvia
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Splenda


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies
*Coffee, SF Syrup, ~ 2 TBSP half & half creamer, Splenda


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps
* Coffee, half & half Creamer, SF Syrup, Splenda


Meal 6 
~ 5 oz. Chicken
10 Almonds
Veggies



WEIGHTS : Chest


----------



## flynike (Mar 18, 2013)

MONDAY  03/18/13


Meal 1 
Hot Cereal (Rise & Shine) 22 Grams
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
Pumpkin Spice
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
4  oz. Sweet Potatoes 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
Veggies
*Coffee,  ~ 2 TBSP half & half creamer, Truvia


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)


Meal 6 
3 oz Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies
* 1 TBSP Coco Powder, 1/4 Almond Milk, Truvia, 1 TBSP SF Syrup 


WEIGHTS : Back 

*Saturday  & Sunday day off from the gym and diet .. Saturday diet wasn't bad. Sunday I went little over board w my fat intake .. need to stay away from the nuts! ***


----------



## flynike (Mar 19, 2013)

TUESDAY 03/19/13


Meal 1 
Hot Cereal (Rise & Shine) 22 Grams
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
Cinnamon, 1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
*Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
Veggies
*Coffee, ~ 2 TBSP half & half creamer, Splenda


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
1 TBSP Chia Seed 


Meal 6 
3 oz Chicken
1/2 oz. FF Feta Cheese 
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies
* 1 TBSP Coco Powder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, 1 TBSP SF Syrup, Stevia 


WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## flynike (Mar 20, 2013)

WEDNESDAY 03/20/13


Meal 1 
Hot Cereal (Rise & Shine) 22 Grams
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
Cinnamon, 1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
*Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
* Coffee, SF Syrup, Splenda 


Meal 4 
6 oz. Chicken Breast
Olives, ~ 3 TBSP Dressing 
Veggies
*Coffee, ~ 2 TBSP half & half creamer, Splenda


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (30 Grams)


*1 TBSP CocoPowder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, 1 TBSP SF Syrup


WEIGHTS : Chest


----------



## flynike (Mar 21, 2013)

THURSDAY 03/21/13


Meal 1 
Hot Cereal (Rise & Shine) 22 Grams
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
Cinnamon, 1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Stevia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA (5 Grams)


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes 
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)


Meal 3 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
* Coffee, SF Syrup, Splenda,  ~ 2 TBSP half & half Creamer 


Meal 4 
3 oz. Chicken Breast
Veggies
*Coffee, ~1 TBSP half & half creamer, Splenda


Meal 5 
Whey Protein (15 Grams)
5 Fish Oil Caps 


Meal 6 
3 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing 
Veggies
*1 TBSP CocoPowder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, 1 TBSP SF Syrup


WEIGHTS : Hamstrings/Triceps


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 22, 2013)

flynike said:


> Forza Pro Whey
> 
> I like the scoop (8 gram) L-Glutamine, Especially when taken as a supplement to aid recovery and halt catabolism




forza is a blent,right?

glutamine is already in large amounts in protein,no need for extra
you see any better recovery with that?


----------



## flynike (Mar 22, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> forza is a blent,right?
> 
> glutamine is already in large amounts in protein,no need for extra
> you see any better recovery with that?


Forza blend
I love my scoop of glutamine, I find it VERY helpful!


----------



## flynike (Mar 22, 2013)

FRIDAY 03/22/13


Meal 1
Egg Whites (18 grams)
1 oz. Fat Free Feta Cheese 
Veggies
* 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Coffee, Stevia


Meal 2 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
2 TBSP Flaxseed Meal
Truvia
* Coffee, ~ 2 TBSP Creamer, Stevia


Meal 3 
3 oz. Chicken
1/4 oz. Romano Cheese
Veggies


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
1 TBSP Chia Seed
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies
*1 TBSP CocoPowder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Stevia, 1 TBSP SF Syrup


Meal 5 
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
1/2 oz. Almonds (Coco)
Truvia 


WEIGHTS : OFF


----------



## flynike (Mar 25, 2013)

SUNDAY 03/24/13


Meal 1 
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 oz FF Feta Cheese
Veggies
*Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, 2 TBSP SF Syrup




Meal 2
Whey Protein (30  Grams)
Veggies




Meal 3
~ 7 oz. Marinated Chicken Breast
Salad : Veggies, Eggs, Parmasion Cheese, Balsamic Dressing, Sunflower Seeds


 Saturday was cheat day, had ALOT to eat ! felt icky that night and the next day


----------



## flynike (Mar 25, 2013)

MONDAY 03/25/13

Meal 1 
Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine) 22 Grams
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup, Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Stevia


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Stevia


Meal 4
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
*Coffee, ~ 2 TBSP half & half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)


Meal 6
3 oz. Chicken
Veggies
* 1 TBSP Coco Powder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, 2 TBSP SF Syrup


WEIGHTS : Quads


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## flynike (Mar 26, 2013)

TUESDAY 03/26/13


Meal 1 
Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine) 22 Grams
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup, Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 

Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
* Coffee, 2 TBSP half & half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Stevia


Meal 4 
Chicken Salad (Chicken,Portobello Mushroom, Parmasion Cheese, Red Pepper) 
Low Fat Ranch
*Coffee, ~ 1 TBSP half & half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)


Meal 6
3.6 oz. Chicken
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies
*1 TBSP Coco Powder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, 2 TBSP SF Syrup, Stevia


WEIGHTS : Chest


----------



## flynike (Mar 26, 2013)

ParadiseCup said:


>


Thank you for stopping by


----------



## flynike (Mar 27, 2013)

WEDNESDAY 03/27/13


Meal 1 
Hot Cereal (Rise&Shine) 22 Grams
Egg Whites (18 Grams)
1 TBSP SF Walden Farm Syrup, Pumpkin Spice
* Coffee, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, Truvia


Pre-Workout : 1 Scoop BCAA 


Meal 2 
4 oz. Sweet Potatoes
Whey Protein (20 Grams)
Glutamine (8 Grams)
* Coffee, 2 TBSP half & half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 3
1/2 Cup LF Cottage Cheese
Stevia


Meal 4 
1 Can Tuna
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Romano Cheese
Veggies
*Coffee, ~ 1 TBSP half & half Creamer, Splenda


Meal 5
Whey Protein (15 Grams)


Meal 6
1 Can Tuna
10 Almonds
2 TBSP Walden Farm Dressing
Veggies
*1 TBSP Coco Powder, 1/4 Cup Almond Milk, 2 TBSP SF Syrup, Stevia


WEIGHTS: Back


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 4, 2013)

flynike said:


> Forza blend
> I love my scoop of glutamine, I find it VERY helpful!



BCAAS are not taking the place of my whey protein, but have certainly moved in the house. I love them pre, peri and post! Absolute game changer for me
Im using Aminocore by Allmax, they taste great too. 

I like your log, gives me great intentions on adding flavor to my food, I haven't followed through, yet, lol.


----------



## flynike (Apr 7, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> BCAAS are not taking the place of my whey protein, but have certainly moved in the house. I love them pre, peri and post! Absolute game changer for me
> Im using Aminocore by Allmax, they taste great too.
> 
> I like your log, gives me great intentions on adding flavor to my food, I haven't followed through, yet, lol.


I'm not saying they taking place of the whey protein. I use them 30 minutes before my workout and seems to be very helpful w my training 

I need to keep up w this log, been busy and the food same day in day out, except on saturdays !!!


----------



## flynike (Oct 20, 2013)

It sure has been a while since my last post. Time sure is flying  and the weight comes back quick!  
I am 100% motivated to drop what I have gained in the past 10 months and kick it to another gear!!! 

My short term goal : I have 8 weeks from this past Saturday to change my body , with the help of a fellow IronMag Member, Competitor , hoping to lose 15 lbs  This time I am more concerned about my before and after look than the scale , but will still weigh myself every Friday or Saturday morning 

Will try to post on a daily basis to keep w updates !!!


----------



## mastertheman (Dec 14, 2013)

suck me beautiful


----------

